# Community Thread



## jvanbusk

Alright, I think we have enough fans to do this, finally! I'll make this a sticky for the summer and we will get to know the people in our little community a little better. So, if you are a fan of the Pistons let your pride be heard in this thread...

<b>Who's your favorite current Piston?

Who's your favorite all-time Piston?

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?

and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?</b>

My answers:

Current Piston: Ben Wallace

All-time Piston: Joe Dumars 

All-time team: 89-90 got me totally addicted, but I think last year's team will always have a place in my heart. 

How long: I've bleed Piston blue since I was born, and the color definately didn't change to teal...that's for sure 

Also, this thread can be used as a BBQ of sorts. In that I mean there is no need to stay on topic, talk about whatever you want... It doesn't need to be basketball related, it's just a place where Piston fans can communicate with each other (obviously keeping it clean, but I doubt there would be any sort of problem with the group we have here  )


----------



## Bruno the Questionable

Ben Wallace,Dennis Rodman,89-90,Since the mid 80's.


----------



## Brian.

*Re: Pistons Fan Roll Call*

1) prolly the big nasty but barry, wallace and curry are close seconds

2) Isiah Thomas - no explanation needed

3) Ill go with the 88 team (I believe) that was the year we finally beat the celtics with kevin mchale shaking Isiah hand at the end. That team would have won the title if it weren't for the phantom call on laimbeer at the end of game 6 oh and isiah playing with one leg in game 7.


4) Ever since my dad took me to games back when they played in the silverdome that was crazy with all the people and it being like 150 degrees in there.


----------



## Jwick

1. Ben or Curry I like Curry alot cause he knows the game well and he's a real leader....He may not be the best but sure is a hell of a defender.

2. Isiah Thomas or Grant Hill (sorry! Hill was my fav growing up but i've always liked the whole team everyone who's ever put on a Pistons jersey)

3. OF COARSE 89-90! But 2002 season was sure a great one!

4. Well I'm a youngin......im almost 16....but i always liked them but i never was upessed with them till i was about 9 and Grant HIll was my fav.....so i've always liked them since on.....but this past season was the 1st season i really watched them......im more of football guy....


P.S......in a few years.....look for somone with "wick" in the last name at Universty of Michigan in a few years......and that'll be me:grinning:  and then the NFL!!!!


----------



## MadFace

*My$ .02*

my favoite current piston is the one in my avatar

Joe Dumars for all-time

1988-1989 team cause mahorn was still around

I have been a fan all my life


----------



## clayt

1. Ben Wallace

2. Isiah Thomas (but I have to mention Dave Bing, who was a monster back in the day)

3. The 1987-88 team -- because it finally cleared the infamous Celtics hurdle and because of the incredible performance of a one-legged Zeke in Game 6 of the finals against the Lakers. And because of Ricky's incredibly sinister smile when he knew he had gotten away with one. Bad Boys for real.

4. For as long as I can remember -- and that's a mighty long time. Goes back to Bing, Jimmy Walker, Bob Lanier -- before regularly televised games.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by *Bruno the Questionable *
> Ben Wallace,Dennis Rodman,89-90,Since the mid 80's.


Did you remain a fan of Rodman after he went goofy? He was also one of my favorites when he was on the Pistons (and normal) but then something happened to him...


----------



## Brian.

I don't know if it is true or not but I once heard that it was chuck daly that was able to keep rodman on track. Once daly left and rodman traded he strated acting weird


----------



## Bruno the Questionable

I still had some respect for Dennis after he went goofy,to each his own.But I prefer to think of him as that big enthusiatic kid that he was when he was a Piston.Dennis grew up in a poor one parent home in Dallas.Chuck was the only father figure he's ever really known.Dennis would run through a wall of fire for him if asked.


----------



## pistons_ecchamp

*my favs*

Current- Chucky Atkins I love it when he is hot and just starts bombing the 3's wish he was more consistent though

Past- Joe Dumars, he is the reason I am a pistons fan


I started watching in the 89 season when i was 9 years old


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: my favs*



> Originally posted by *pistons_ecchamp *
> Current- Chucky Atkins I love it when he is hot and just starts bombing the 3's wish he was more consistent though
> 
> Past- Joe Dumars, he is the reason I am a pistons fan
> 
> 
> I started watching in the 89 season when i was 9 years old


Chucky is going to be very, very valuable coming off the bench. He will be one of the top 5 back-up point guards in the league. I can't wait to watch him come in and start stroking the threes...


----------



## DetBNyce

Current Piston: Jerry Stackhouse and Corliss Williamson. I still like Stack even after that horrible playoff performance in which he played bad, but so did everyone else. Corliss because this guy can score at just about anytime.

All-time Piston: Joe Dumars 

All-time team: 2002 team. Back to Back teams, even though I was a little young at the time (8 yrs old), I liked the way they handled their business on the court.

How long: Ever since I have been old enough to know what's going on on the court.


----------



## jvanbusk

Since it's going slow and I'm sure we've got many Lions fans in here...

What do you think of Joey Harrington? Do you think he will start at all this year or is McMahon the quarterback for the full year? With these two young guys, I hope we hit it somewhere, one of them should turn out good. Atleast, I'm hoping one of 'em turns out. 

Harrington signing story:

http://msn.espn.go.com/nfl/news/2002/0723/1408929.html


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by *jvanbusk *
> Since it's going slow and I'm sure we've got many Lions fans in here...
> 
> What do you think of Joey Harrington? Do you think he will start at all this year or is McMahon the quarterback for the full year? With these two young guys, I hope we hit it somewhere, one of them should turn out good. Atleast, I'm hoping one of 'em turns out.
> 
> Harrington signing story:
> 
> http://msn.espn.go.com/nfl/news/2002/0723/1408929.html


I personally thought they should have taken a defensive player (maybe quientin jammer) just because I think McMahon could be the long term answer. I assume McMahon will start the season and unless they really start off bad which is a possiblilty we prolly will not see harrington till the end of the season. My question is how many games do you think marty has to win to save his job? I think he needs to win about 6.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by *Brian *
> 
> 
> I personally thought they should have taken a defensive player (maybe quientin jammer) just because I think McMahon could be the long term answer. I assume McMahon will start the season and unless they really start off bad which is a possiblilty we prolly will not see harrington till the end of the season. My question is how many games do you think marty has to win to save his job? I think he needs to win about 6.


I definately don't think a 2-14 season will be acceptable this year. They've had a year to get some of the players they 'like', with speed. Anywhere from 5-11 on up I think he's ok. I think he's got great job security though. I wanted Peppers or Jammer at the time as well, but I've warmed up to Joey. He really seems like a great guy. If McMahon isn't able to cut it, atleast we know we have another guy that can. Quarterback went from one of our worst weaknesses last year to one of our very promising positions. I just hope it's not another Andre Ware/Chuck Long/Eric Hipple situation.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I know this isn't about the Pistons-but since you started to talk about the Lions...You guys are really lucky that you got Luke Staley in the 7th round. He was the Doak Walker award winner(best RB) last year!. I know he has had some injuries-but he is still a major steal. I watched him a lot when he was in college and can tell you he is good. He is strong-fast-with good hands and he can block.-The only knock on him is his injuries.-But this guy is a touchdown machine! 

Good luck to the Lions


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> I know this isn't about the Pistons-but since you started to talk about the Lions...You guys are really lucky that you got Luke Staley in the 7th round. He was the Doak Walker award winner(best RB) last year!. I know he has had some injuries-but he is still a major steal. I watched him a lot when he was in college and can tell you he is good. He is strong-fast-with good hands and he can block.-The only knock on him is his injuries.-But this guy is a touchdown machine!
> 
> Good luck to the Lions


I honestly think the guy could have been a steal in the 5th or 6th round, let alone the 7th. Great pick in my book, hopefully the knee injury he has isn't too serious and he can possibly win the 3rd down running back role.


----------



## MadFace

*Hey*

I say 4-12 5-11 at best

I don't want them to sneak up and win any games they don't have to. they need at least a couple more drafts to get back to so- so level and why slip a surprise 9-7 in there?

and they still need D- backs..... badly. watch when minnesota come to town. Or green bay. or chicago. anybody with big recievers . There's a 60 yard bomb:uhoh: I don't trust their LB corps. too many question marks:


----------



## MadFace

*About Harring ton*

Ware hipple or long don't have the pedigree that Joey does (Now keep in mine I wanted jammer here cause the secondary is so beat up. The bright side is jammer is holding out in san diego ..and he probably would have done so here too)

yes I know you are saying "well Ware was a heisman trophy winner in a passing offense" yeah they basically played 'everybody go long like when you played touch football in the street' style. Ware never had to actually read many coveragesplus when Houston played a real team ( a Nebraska or Miami) It got beaten like stepchildren. Long played at a running school in a running offense with a butter noodle arm. (hipple didn't have a gun either and he really wasn't reguarded that highly) 
Harrington actually played in a highly respected football conference in a pro ( not gimmicked trick play) offense


----------



## jvanbusk

The Curse of Bobby Layne.............


Hopefully this ends soon. I don't care if it's McMahon, Harrington, or even Dreisbach, this city has suffered long enough.


----------



## MadFace

*BoBby who?*

just kidding 

hey jammer's still not in camp


----------



## JaK

Who's your favorite current Piston?

Ben Wallace

Who's your favorite all-time Piston?

Isiah 

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?

89-90

and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?

85


----------



## MadFace

*HEY!!!*

You are talking basketball in this thread [email protected]! that's against the rules!


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: HEY!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> You are talking basketball in this thread [email protected]! that's against the rules!


Yeah, what the heck is he talkin about? This is a football thread! :laugh: 

We're just razzin you JaK . Talk about whatever you want. It's good to have some new blood on this board.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Fav now - Wallace
Fav of all time - Houston or Cleaves
Team - None particular
How Long - My whole life(Born in Rock City!)


----------



## Brian.

I understand your a spartan fan but cleaves was in detroit for like ten minutes. Are there even any positive mateen cleaves moments to remember? Well other than trading him for Barry and a 1st rounder. I am sorry but I had to give you a hard time being the big U of M fan that I am.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I understand your a spartan fan but cleaves was in detroit for like ten minutes. Are there even any positive mateen cleaves moments to remember? Well other than trading him for Barry and a 1st rounder. I am sorry but I had to give you a hard time being the big U of M fan that I am.


I was pretty upset when we chose Cleaves over Mo Pete. Hey, if your going to pick a Spartan, why not atleast pick a good one. Cleaves was a great floor general in college, but man...he just is physically challenged when it comes to basketball skills.


----------



## Brian.

I thought it was a great pick myself a slow pg who can't shoot but hey he ain't our problem anymore :laugh: I do think that pick may have been kind of a pr move myself. People were not interested in the pistons at the time so why not draft a popular guy from the area. Looking back at that draft I wished we would have drafted one of these guys (all of which were taken after cleaves) Turkoglu, Qrich or like you mentioned morris peterson.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I thought it was a great pick myself a slow pg who can't shoot but hey he ain't our problem anymore :laugh: I do think that pick may have been kind of a pr move myself. People were not interested in the pistons at the time so why not draft a popular guy from the area. Looking back at that draft I wished we would have drafted one of these guys (all of which were taken after cleaves) Turkoglu, Qrich or like you mentioned morris peterson.


I can't argue with what you just said. If we would have taken Q, we would have had some leverage with Jerry. Maybe he doesn't opt out knowing we can possibly afford to let him walk with someone waiting in the wings to take over.


----------



## jvanbusk

Anybody excited to see what Ford Field looks like?

I really want to try and get tickets to get down there and see what it looks like in person this year, but it's a pretty good drive.


----------



## Brian.

Yes after going to games at the dump refered to as the pontiac silverdome (although its was only like 10 min from my house which was cool) I am excited to see ford field of course it will be about 20 bucks to park 8 bucks for beer and 5 for a dog but it should be sweet. Although I would have liked to see a retractable roof I mean come on when its 50 degrees in october I want to be outside not in a dome.


----------



## jvanbusk

From what I've seen on tv, the place is absolutely beautiful. Detroit still has a LONG way to go before we are ready to host an awesome Super Bowl 40, though. The stadium's done and looking great. Next we need to build up around it with sites that are attracting to the visitors we will be getting.


----------



## DetBNyce

What's up fellas, I been on vacation. 

I didn't really read the thread, but from what I saw from just browsing, Mateen was a horrible pick and may be the one of the worst decisions Joe D. has made, even though that may be the only one, and he covered it up by getting more than we should have in return. I think they should've took Mo Pete too.

As far as Ford Field it looks very nice to me and I can't wait to go to my first game there. It's about ten minutes from my house and I see it at least once a week.

And last thing, I'm a Spartan fan, my whole life I have been a Michigan fan, but I go to State now, in fact i leave tomorrow and they have kind of grown on me. 

Jvanbusk, where you from?


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> What's up fellas, I been on vacation.
> 
> I didn't really read the thread, but from what I saw from just browsing, Mateen was a horrible pick and may be the one of the worst decisions Joe D. has made, even though that may be the only one, and he covered it up by getting more than we should have in return. I think they should've took Mo Pete too.
> 
> As far as Ford Field it looks very nice to me and I can't wait to go to my first game there. It's about ten minutes from my house and I see it at least once a week.
> 
> And last thing, I'm a Spartan fan, my whole life I have been a Michigan fan, but I go to State now, in fact i leave tomorrow and they have kind of grown on me.
> 
> Jvanbusk, where you from?


I'm up in the thumb: St. Clair/Marysville. A good hour and change from Ford Field and probably 2- 2.5 hours in Sunday football traffic.


----------



## DetBNyce

Jvanbsk, how do I change my password, I have cookies on my home computer but when I'm up at school I have trouble changing or finding out how to. Thanks


----------



## jvanbusk

To change your password click on the User CP tab at the top of the screen. Then click on the tab called Edit Password. Here is where you can change your password, or if you have lost it obtain it through e-mail. Hope this helps...


----------



## spartanfan2003

Has anyone ever heard of Grosse Point?


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Has anyone ever heard of Grosse Point?


Yes, very nice place to live...
I wouldn't mind living there, that's for sure.


----------



## MadFace

*Which Pointe*

farms , park, woods or just plain ole' "pointe"?

they are mean money and nice places to live


----------



## spartanfan2003

Yeah Grosse Pointe. I used to live there, I still wish I did  , scince you guys know Detroit so well I guess I wont tell you where I live now. My grandparents, uncle, and aunt all live there now. They are kinda loaded. I wish I was.


----------



## MadFace

*awww*

hey i live IN Detroit so it can't be that bad


----------



## spartanfan2003

ok, I will tell you, I live in a cardboard box outside of the Joe Louis Arena.


----------



## jvanbusk

I live out in the sticks, so wherever you live must be better than here


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> ok, I will tell you, I live in a cardboard box outside of the Joe Louis Arena.


I take back what I just said. That must be a bummer. I assume you have electricity in your box? :laugh:


----------



## MadFace

*well*

Is in a Tv of refrigerator box and do you face the river:laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003

No electricity, and it is a refrigerator box on the river where you can smell that bad odor, you know the one i am talking about, when you just come in the city, it's from the plant. Oh, and the only reason I can type this is because I am on a lap-top.


----------



## DetBNyce

Thanks, Jvanbsk for the password help. What's up with all this guy in the NBA forum calling Ben Wallace over-rated?


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Thanks, Jvanbsk for the password help. What's up with all this guy in the NBA forum calling Ben Wallace over-rated?


He's a C's fan. :laugh: Need more info? :grinning:


----------



## jvanbusk

ALRIGHT! I'm pumped, football season is upon us. Predictions for Sundays game in Miami?

Mine would be:

Dolphins: 38
Lions: 10 (4th quarter garbage points)


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> ALRIGHT! I'm pumped, football season is upon us. Predictions for Sundays game in Miami?
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> Dolphins: 38
> Lions: 10 (4th quarter garbage points)


I don't think you aren't giving enough credit to that lions D hey that have to be good if they are cutting former first rounders like fair :no: so I am going to go

The phins 37
The Leos 7

If mornigwhew (that might be the hardest name to spell ever) had such a short leash for batch how many games till we see the savior (hopefully) Mr Joey Harrington? BTW did anybody hear/see who is going to be the panthers starting QB? None other than Rodney Peete wow to think he is still in the league collecting a paycheck is amazing to me  It seems like forever since he was a detroit lion (frankley he makes me feel old :sigh: )


----------



## DetBNyce

Anyone know about the snag in the talks with Pepe Sanchez? I don't hear about anything here at school.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Anyone know about the snag in the talks with Pepe Sanchez? I don't hear about anything here at school.


I was under the impression that they already signed him? Atleast it's on ESPN. On the Pistons page under the section entitled News and Notes.


----------



## DetBNyce

I was reading on the pistons page at espn.com or nba.com and it had the headline "Don't run outa and get that Pepe Sanchez jersey yet." then it said the talks had hit a snag, but the page wasn't opening even though it may now, I'm just to lazy to look.


----------



## MadFace

*from ESPN Detroit Piston page*

Sanchez: No escape?
Point guard Pepe Sanchez, who won a silver medal at the World Championships playing for his native Argentina, doesn't yet have an NBA contract, the Philadelphia Daily News reported. That's because Lucentum Alicante, the team he's under contract to in Spain, is contesting an escape clause that would allow him to join the Pistons. Sanchez has agreed to terms of a two-year deal with Detroit that includes a guarantee of $512,435 for the coming season. "At best it's 50-50 that he is going to be on our team," vice president John Hammond told the Detroit News. "The 'out' clause in his contract isn't as clear as we thought it would be."


----------



## jvanbusk

Thanks for the info.  

I assumed it was a done deal that he would be on the team next year. Hopefully he will be...


----------



## Bruno the Questionable

I read in the Grand Rapids Press that Sanchez will report to the team as soon as today (9/18) It said that an agreement for buyout has been reached between the Pistons and Sanchez's Spanish team.Sanchez's Piston contract is a two year contract worth $512,435 per,with the second year partially guarenteed.


----------



## DetBNyce

I know this isn't my place, but I like coming here and talking to fellow Pistons fans, so do you guys have any ideas how we can spice up the Pistons fans or do you think e just don't have enough pistons fans on the board.


----------



## jvanbusk

First and foremost, I'd like to congragulate you guys. It takes dedication to stick around on a board that is just growing. Anyways, this board has really started growing in the last couple of months. I remember when the Pistons board was right near the bottom of post count, but now it's starting to climb. 

Once training camp starts the whole site should see a big number of new posters, including Pistons fans. Remember it's summertime, not much to talk about. :grinning: I have been trying to bring in new posters so don't think of me as lazy. 

:rbanana:


----------



## spartanfan2003

I will come here as often as I can, everytime I am on basketball boards. I am a die hard Detroit Fan!:rbanana:


----------



## Jwick

*sorry...im not much of a talker....*

:dead: I dont ussually post much....everyone once in a while...i just like to read what you all say and things like that....once the season starts...i'll be posting more and things like that....BUT hey keep up the good work....i like to read what you guys post....anyways....what's everyone's perdiction for the MSU and Notre Dame game.....or the Michigan and Utah game....I see MSU not winning...but i think it will be close....AND IM FINNALY GOING TO MY FIRST MICHIGAN GAME TOMORROW!!!! WOOOHOOOO!! I hope Michigan doesnt' blow the game or somthing....alright well i've got to head out...so talk to you all soon:banana: :banana:


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: sorry...im not much of a talker....*



> Originally posted by <b>Jwick</b>!
> :dead: I dont ussually post much....everyone once in a while...i just like to read what you all say and things like that....once the season starts...i'll be posting more and things like that....BUT hey keep up the good work....i like to read what you guys post....anyways....what's everyone's perdiction for the MSU and Notre Dame game.....or the Michigan and Utah game....I see MSU not winning...but i think it will be close....AND IM FINNALY GOING TO MY FIRST MICHIGAN GAME TOMORROW!!!! WOOOHOOOO!! I hope Michigan doesnt' blow the game or somthing....alright well i've got to head out...so talk to you all soon:banana: :banana:


I predict both "hometeams" win tomorrow. MSU in a close game, and UM in a surprisingly close game. After getting stomped last week by Cal, Michigan St. will be hungry not to let this happen again. Also, I can just see State fans saying, "We beat Notre Dame! Notre Dame beat UM!"  

I'll say the UM-Utah game will be close because UM rarely ever blows out any team, and from what I understand Utah is halfway decent. 

:banana: :insert blue banana here:


----------



## DetBNyce

I think both home teams will win also.

Go green, go white.

Hey spartanfan, do you happen to go to MSU or be an alumni?


----------



## MadFace

*uh...*

I don't think spartanfan is in a good mood right now.....:uhoh:


----------



## jvanbusk

Bringing the Joey topic back up: What did you think of his first start against Green Bay? I feel he showed some good looking promise (especially poise, almost leading them back in the 4th). He did throw 4 int's, but that is bound to happen. Tough luck that his second game is against New Orleans. We'll see how able he is to read defensive schemes and blitzes...but I predict a very long day at the office.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I think both home teams will win also.
> 
> Go green, go white.
> 
> Hey spartanfan, do you happen to go to MSU or be an alumni?


Uh, well I don't like to give out that kind of info on the net, but if you tell me if you go to State or not and who you are then maybe I will tell you.:yes:

Sigh, just tryin to keep my head up. Smoke and Fire can take us places. Maybe even the ROSE BOWL!:grinning: :grinning: but not after embarrassing last minute losses like that.:no: :no: They still have a tough schedule left. They have Wisconsin, at Penn State, at Iowa and at MICHIGAN left. They could make a good bowl and definetly be ranked if they knock down the rest of the teams that they play. I think that against Cal, we just let our gaurd down and that hurt us. Cal still the same was a ranked team after that and they should be now. They lost to an UNDEFEATED Air Force. At first glance that looks embarrassing, but look deeper and you will see that that is no ordinary Air Force team. We (Michigan State) shouldn't lose like that. Coach should be FIRED!!!!!!! :devil: :devil: As far as the Notre Dame game, we just barely lost to a top ten team, no shame in that. Sorry I have been gone for a while. I am back once again.

Michigan State is a 22 point favorite over Northwestern this Saturday. I say they will win by 41 points.


----------



## DetBNyce

I go to Michigan State now, my major is Telecommunications. I don't want to know your name and all that I was just seeing if there was a fellow spartan on the board.


----------



## spartanfan2003

still, who are you? I might know you. 

YES I am a fellow Spartan!


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> We'll see how able he is to read defensive schemes and blitzes...but I predict a very long day at the office.


Yeah, I think this game with the Saints could get pretty ugly very quick. I expect Deuce to get back on track this week and I expect to see Stallworth and especially Joe horn have big days. Hopefully Joey can keep improving and hopefully the offense line will block better because the Saints have a very good D-Line and like to blitz alot. I would like to see us run James Stewart a little more in the beginning to take some pressure off of Joey and to Marty Morningwheg: taking some chances and open up in the beginning of the game. Did I mention I was going to be at this game?


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think this game with the Saints could get pretty ugly very quick. I expect Deuce to get back on track this week and I expect to see Stallworth and especially Joe horn have big days. Hopefully Joey can keep improving and hopefully the offense line will block better because the Saints have a very good D-Line and like to blitz alot. I would like to see us run James Stewart a little more in the beginning to take some pressure off of Joey and to Marty Morningwheg: taking some chances and open up in the beginning of the game. Did I mention I was going to be at this game?


I hate to root against the Lions, but I hope both Stallworth and Horn, plus Pathon have big days. I have Brooks on my fantasy team.  It would be very nice to see him get a ton of points.


----------



## MadFace

*Fantasy FootbaLL?????? who cares!!!!*

What ????? That's the most useless, idiotic thing...

Rooting aganst the Lions cause of some stupid fantasy game...

I just CAN'T believe you guys waste your time playing that crap!!!

I would never even consider being involved with such....

Oh ......

I forgot I have Horn on my team ...Never Mind :grinning: 


GO SAINTS :banana:


----------



## DetBNyce

How do I change my avatar?

Do you guys think any of the trades that have been going on this summer shift the standings in our division?


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> How do I change my avatar?


go to user cp and then edit options and its on the bottom.



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Do you guys think any of the trades that have been going on this summer shift the standings in our division?


I think that we won't win as many games this year mainly because the eastern coference has improved teams like hotlanta and indiana should be better also a chicago will win a few more games. I think we will be a better playoff team though because of the expeirence the guys like chucky atkins, ben wallace and even a rebraca (i am probably forgetting others) got in the playoffs should help them the second time around. We will also be a better jump shooting team which no doubt hurt us in the playoffs.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> go to user cp and then edit options and its on the bottom.


I see he figured it out. Now he just needs to learn to be originall. I just changed my avi to this. Oh well, looks like I'll be changin to something unigue again.


----------



## JGKoblenz

Wow! I never realize this thread til now! And it's amazing.

Keep the good work here.

It has life on his own.
:wbanana: :banana: :wbanana:


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Wow! I never realize this thread til now! And it's amazing.
> 
> Keep the good work here.
> 
> It has life on his own.
> :wbanana: :banana: :wbanana:


Thanks, JGK

You're welcome to join in on the discussion


----------



## DetBNyce

I see their giving you a HARD time in the Rodney White thread on the NBA forum, jvanbsk. You might as well leave it alone. They someone have in their heads that Joe D. is a terrible GM and that the Pistons will only finish above the Bells ans Cavs in the central.

Did you see the fans vote Carlisle as the 4th best coach in the NBA??


----------



## spartanfan2003

Who do you think will win the Michigan State - Northwestern game? 

I KNOW Michigan State will win!


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Who do you think will win the Michigan State - Northwestern game?
> 
> I KNOW Michigan State will win!


Personally, I think MSU will blow Northwestern out of the water. If they can't do that, then I think they are in serious trouble for the rest of the year. Northwestern is not a good football team.



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I see their giving you a HARD time in the Rodney White thread on the NBA forum, jvanbsk. You might as well leave it alone. They someone have in their heads that Joe D. is a terrible GM and that the Pistons will only finish above the Bells ans Cavs in the central.


I think that guy is 100% wrong, and I think he will be proved 100% wrong during the season. I don't understand how someone could say that at this point there are 7 or 8 teams better than the Pistons. Anyways, I'm done arguing my points, because it seems he's just turning a deaf ear to them.


----------



## DetBNyce

I think MSU is going to win, but you never know with State they always seem to have a hard time getting up for games like these. If they lose today I'm not watching anymore of their games except for the Michigan game.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Of course, Michigan State won yesterday and Charles Rogers scored his 13th consecutive TD. How many more do you think he will get? and do you think he will be heisman?

I think he will go 23 games w/TDs and will be the heisman.


----------



## DetBNyce

These next 3 weeks could be tough for MSU, but it's very conceivable that C. Rogers could get a touchdown in every game this year. Now the Heisman on the other hand is not going to happen in my opinion. As good as Chuck's numbers are MSU is just not a good enough team to put out a heisman winner.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> These next 3 weeks could be tough for MSU, but it's very conceivable that C. Rogers could get a touchdown in every game this year. Now the Heisman on the other hand is not going to happen in my opinion. As good as Chuck's numbers are MSU is just not a good enough team to put out a heisman winner.


Well, who is better? Leading now -
Charles Rogers
Brian Leftwitch - Marshall (State is higher on the scale than them)
Ken Dorsey - understandable, he really isn't THAT good though
Eli Manning - Ole Miss, LOL, LOL, OLE MIS! LOL! whats next, pillsbury throw boy from Kentucky?


----------



## jvanbusk

With how good Miami is, I just have a feeling it's Dorsey's to lose... That's not to say he's the best player, though.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I go to Michigan State now, my major is Telecommunications. I don't want to know your name and all that I was just seeing if there was a fellow spartan on the board.


I could be a future Spartan. I was officially accepted there today. I'm looking into mathematics and statistics. I've been accepted to MSU, WMU, and Grand Valley. Right now MSU is the front runner, but I'm waiting on a response from the folks in Ann Arbor.


----------



## jvanbusk

I'd like to make a quick comment on our favorite football team.

Although they are still not good, in fact they are pretty bad actually, I find myself excited to watch the games. I'll admit I was a little upset that we didn't take Jammer, but Harrington has got me watching the games with alot more entuisiasm than what would have been if he had not been on the team. It's nice to have a QB that isn't in the bottom tier of quarterbacks in the NFL.


----------



## jvanbusk

*OT: Tough week for Michigan college athletics*

The week started off with the firing of Bobby Williams as head for Michigan St. Morris Watts takes over on an interim basis, but some names being thrown out as possible replacements are the guy from Bowling Green (whose name escapes me) and even Steve Mariucci. After Smoker's indefinate suspension (and I'm thinking he might never suit up for the Spartans again) and Dewan Moss getting the boot, it's been a real rough year for Spartan fans combined with a horrible 3-6 record.

To cap off the week the Michigan basketball team has put themselves on a post season ban and forfeited a whole bunch of games, plus taken down banners including the final four appearance and the NIT Championship. Hopefully, this is not the start of worser times but the beginning of the end for Michigan/Ed Martin/CWebb troubles and the program can move on. With the incoming freshman committs I can only think that the UM basketball program is turning around.

Anyone have any thoughts on these two occurences?

Also, I'd like to comment on the Lions injury report: Maybe instead of listing the players that are hurt they could list the players that are healthy. I mean, half the team is listed on the injury report for the upcoming game in Green Bay. :laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I could be a future Spartan. I was officially accepted there today. I'm looking into mathematics and statistics. I've been accepted to MSU, WMU, and Grand Valley. Right now MSU is the front runner, but I'm waiting on a response from the folks in Ann Arbor.


PICK STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any word yet?


----------



## jvanbusk

Nope, none yet. Kind of irritating if you ask me. But, I kind of expected it. :no:


----------



## DetBNyce

My letter took a while to come too. Good luck though.


----------



## DetBNyce

Just dropping in to let you guys know theirs another *Pistons Contenders or Pretenders* thread up. And most seem to be on the pretender side of the fence.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Just dropping in to let you guys know theirs another *Pistons Contenders or Pretenders* thread up. And most seem to be on the pretender side of the fence.


I happened to see this. Some people will never learn.  

8-3 after last year's 50 win season and they still question whether this team is for real? (Or atleast they bring it up now, when we have shown no signs of being a "pretender")


----------



## jvanbusk

Make that 9-3. I've come to the conclusion that more wins for the Pistons = more critics of the Pistons.

I also wish they would look at the individual league leaders in this stat: Points Per 48 Minutes. Especially the ones that still say we got the shaft in the Stackhouse deal.


----------



## Brian.

To change the subject of this thread once again...
Should morningwheg be fired on Monday? I mean he deferred the ball in OT as a coach could you do anything thats dumber than that? Now I know the lions front office it self is inept so I wouldn't be suprised if they didn't do anything.


----------



## jvanbusk

Honestly, as much as I think the guy should be gone I don't think it should be done yet. I don't see what's to gain from firing him now seen as how the best we can do is 8-8. Take our lumps with him, maybe he can earn us a high draft pick.

And another thought: I would better understand the deferral if the Lions had a dominating defense that could stop the Bears on a three and out. But, the last time I checked the Lions didn't have that type of defense.


----------



## Jwick

*washington vs detroit*

I PREDICT THE PISTONS TO TEAR UP WASHINGTON! RIP is gonna cross stack up ALLLLLL NIGHT!!!!!! Stack's ankles are gonna be BROKENNNNNNNNN!


----------



## MadFace

*If you fire Moronweg*

and Millen who do you hire? and what players can you get in here next year?
uhh and Jordan looks wore out...he is short on mostly all his shots ( and all of those shots are jumpers). and he would have dunked over cliff and ben and got one when cliff got called for goaltending in the first quarter tonight


----------



## jvanbusk

The talk is Randy Mueller, I see. From the sounds of it he wouldn't be half bad. He completely righted the New Orleans ship after the horrible shape that Ditka and crew left it in.

As for coaches the names being thrown out there make me chuckle:
Steve Mariucci
Bob Stoops

and even

Bill Parcells

I really can't understand why any great coach would want to come here, because frankly there's no getting around it: we stink. The nost likely of those three would seem to be Stoops, but he can't be that itching to coach pro football to leave the Oklahoma powerhouse he has and come coach the lowly Lions. If the Ford's could somehow land a coach like that all the more power to them, but let me say, I will be unbelievably shocked.


----------



## MadFace

*okay the how about players?*

People talk about Carlos Rogers I wouldn't mind him. But ....If you REALLY want to show me that the Lions braintrust has anything at all ( hehehe yeah I know don;t say it)...somewhere in the 1st 3 rounds they get...and this won't be popular..a impact strong side LB who can pass-cover. They have been killed for many years in the Middle of the field by TE's and RB's running screens outta the backfield. Oh ...A shut down cover corner and a speedy RB wouldn't hurt too

Herman Moore retired today. he was going to get cut anyway from the Giants. wonder if he will sign one of those one day contracts so he can leave a Lion


----------



## jvanbusk

What do you personally think of a Willis McGahee and Marcus Trufant (WSU corner) combination? Personally, this would be my favorite situation as it stands now. Don't know if Trufant will make it to the top of round 2 though.


----------



## MadFace

*anything will help*

Great shot by Cliff to end the half by the way

The Leos still need speed on D especailly in the secondary. Chris cash is a steal but he was in the 6th round cause he was slllloooowww. But he still has potential.

I think larry johnson from penn state would work. But he stil is a trifle overrated. he didn't really do all that vs Michigan ohio state and Iowa

I figure if we have 7 draft choices:
I want to see 2 cb's 2 lb's a speed rb , a wr and maybe another offensive lineman
That sound about right?


----------



## jvanbusk

Larry Johnson. That's a name I'm a little hesitant on. I'd hate to pass on him and have another team pick him up and be something special, but the busts from PSU just stick out way too much. Curtis Enis. Ki-Jana Carter. I say let some other team roll the dice and break this streak.

Some players that I wouldn't mind seeing the Lions pick up include:
Willis McGahee
Andre Woolfolk
Boss Bailey
E.J. Henderson
Michael Doss
Troy Polamula
Marcus Trufant


----------



## jvanbusk

By the way guys, I got my acceptance letter from the College of Literature, Science, and the Arts at the University of Michigan last Wednesday. Looks like I'll be heading there next Fall.


----------



## BCH

Michigan is a great school especially for post-graduate work. Congratulations.


----------



## jvanbusk

Thanks, are you an alumn? I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do yet, but I'm looking at statistics. I might end up in the business field somewhere. Possibly look into Law. Michigan being a Top 3 Law School would definately look good, but getting in would be a real big problem. Who knows what comes about with the upcoming Supreme Court case...


----------



## BCH

I actually went to the University of Virginia, but I have a lot of respect for Michigan. Unless you are completely driven towards one field as an undergrad, keep your options open until something grabs you. If you are thinking about post-graduate, then you can tailor what you do towards that goal. Unfortunately, today's colleges and universites are treated a lot like vocational schools rather than institutions of higher learning. The point used to be to grow as a person, socially and academically, and prepare yourself for life, rather than locking you into whatever it is you happened to choose as your major. I did some statistics in school and found it a lot of fun. There is no rule saying you couldn't do Statistics undergrad and go to Law school. I actually think the math curriculum would benefit you greatly in law school. You could probably take some classes in classical Logic, as well as Stochastic systems that would help with it as well.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Looks like I'll be heading there next Fall.


You can be honest with us Jvanbusk did *cough* ed martin *cough* seal the deal for you. New car or anything? oh its only the kids who can play bball not the ones who know bball.


----------



## jvanbusk

I only wish I could get a car for being able to integrate equations and understanding the concepts behind Chaucer's, "Cantebury Tales". If only I had a 40 inch vertical, because that's whats important, eh?

:laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk

Wouldn't it be nice if the Lions didn't blow it every single week?


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> By the way guys, I got my acceptance letter from the College of Literature, Science, and the Arts at the University of Michigan last Wednesday. Looks like I'll be heading there next Fall.


FULL BANNANA TO YOU JVANBUSK!

:rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :bbanana: 

I guess we are now official rivals, :upset: .


----------



## Lope31

*Who's your favorite current Piston?* Ben Wallace

*Who's your favorite all-time Piston?* Ben Wallace

*Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?* Now I love this hardworking team.

*Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?*
I have always liked the team because it is the closest NBA team to my city. I liked them even more when Ben Wallace was traded to them. I have loved Wallace since he was on Washington.


----------



## jvanbusk

Bill Parcells and Ron Wolf in Motown?

What do you guys think? I saw this yesterday on the Fox Pregame Show. I have my doubts that it could happen, but what if it did? Sure would be nice to have possibly the best coach and the best GM. I think the Fords need to do whatever it takes to get these guys in town, because they can turn the thing around. Matt and Marty have had their two years, and haven't even been able to win away from home. Let's see what the Tuna can do.


----------



## Brian.

To add to all the rumor and speculation... 

I heard a rumor on the radio it was one of the late night national shows that steve marriuchi wants out of san fran and he would be interested in the detroit job.


----------



## Brian.

I assume we are all in agreement that the lions need to draft willis maghee if he still is available when the lions pick


----------



## jvanbusk

I'm in agreement with that. James Stewart just doesn't fit into the Lions offense that well. Plus, I think that the wide receivers when healthy can be atleast decent. Crowell showed some pretty good strides at the end of the year, and Hakim wasn't doing to bad until he broke his hip. Schroeder, although a disappointment, played with injuries all year. Foster showed some good speed, and Anderson: no comment. But with a year under their belts with Joey I don't see why they can't be somewhat improved. Maybe draft a receiver in the 2nd or 3rd round. Taking Rogers isn't necessary to me. Not as necessary as taking a running back that could be the next Edgerrin James or Clinton Portis.


----------



## Brian.

Well we aren't getting mcgahee now so its either charles rogers or trade down.


----------



## jvanbusk

I have a feeling that Charles Rogers will be a Lion now. Not that I would hate that move, but I think there are some bigger areas we could address. Even adding a player the calibar of Jimmy Kennedy from Penn St. would help. My favorite is Andre Woolfolk out of Oklahoma. We really need a shut down corner, and he fits the bill. Not good enough to fill that #2 slot so we would have to trade down. 

Looking back on the moves from last year, does anyone regret taking Joey Harrington? There are 4 quarterbacks that I count worth taking in the top 10. Cincinnati will take one.

1. Carson Palmer, USC
2. Byron Leftwich, Marshall
3. Eli Manning, Mississippi
4. Dave Ragone, Louisville

I knew this was going to happen, but I must say that I couldn't be happier with Joey right now.


----------



## Jwick

If the lions did take Chuck rogers at 2.....and say pick up another RB in the 2nd round......and 5 picks for defesnse and then FA.....i think the lions would still be fine.....anyone's thought on Marty staying 1 more year?


----------



## Lope31

i met the wickedest girl ever today. dang shes pretty. semi-formals are now good in my book. lol. i am giddy.


----------



## the wall

Brian, in reference to you saying it would be nice to get McGahee, well...after the championship game that looks HIGHLY unlikely. Gotta feel bad for him, thats a pretty bad injury....hopefully a quick recovery...Also Jvanbusk...about your quarterback ratings..
1. Carson Palmer, USC
2. Byron Leftwich, Marshall
3. Eli Manning, Mississippi
4. Dave Ragone, Louisville
...theres been speculation that Drew Henson is going to enter the NFL draft...i would have to assume he goes to the third slot just because he is such a talented athlete...what do u think?


----------



## jvanbusk

I think he could have been that highly ranked had he stayed at Michigan for another year, instead of looking at baseball. Now, I think he's a fourth rounder, maybe, because he hasn't played for awhile. His talent is definately there. Personally, I think he's more likely to pull a Weinke and come back to Michigan, for a year if he chooses football. This would allow his stock to rise back up and he might move back into a first round talent. But, that's just my opinion. Eli Manning is said by some to be better than his brother and his father. Take that for what it's worth, if anything....


----------



## jvanbusk

1,000 Post!!!!!!!!! 

:bbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: 

(I know it's padding, but I wanted to be the person that made this post.  LOL)


----------



## spartanfan2003

What does everyone here think of the Lions hiring Bobby Williams? That is messed up in my opinion. Bobby is very overrated.


----------



## MadFace

*well*

They only could get what they could get. hope fully WHEN (not If) Mariucci is hired the Lions will get a better staff


----------



## jvanbusk

Can't say I'm a big fan of Bobby Williams, but hey whatever floats the Lions boat. Obviously they don't care about winning as much as the fans do or Marty and Matt wouldn't still be around. 

I'm ready for Mooch.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> What does everyone here think of the Lions hiring Bobby Williams? That is messed up in my opinion. Bobby is very overrated.


He is a running backs coach I don't think he really will do to much of anything. Are running game sucked before bobby williams and it will still suck with bobby williams. Not to say stewart is a bad RB he is just not the RB for morningwood and his offense.


----------



## MadFace

*Speaking of Running backs...*

1st off I am glad to be back posting on here. haven't visited in a while
2nd about McGahee... do the Lions take a flyer out on him say in the 4th round (if he is there even then)? Millen and the Moron like to take gambles on injured draft choices


----------



## Brian.

I think its worth it to draft mchagee in the fourth round...


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't expect to get many replies in such a short time before game time, but who you all think is gonna grab the UM-MSU game?

Any thoughts on the Super Bowl?


----------



## Brian.

Mooch is the new lions coach at least WDFN in Detroit is reporting that.


----------



## jvanbusk

No doubt in my mind Mooch will be the next coach of the Lions. Like most sportswriters are saying, there is no way the Lions would have let Marty go a month after telling him that his job was secure. Something happened in that month to change Matt's mind, and the only thing that really comes to mind is Steve Mariucci's release. They do have to go through the interviewing process, because of the NFL rules, but make no mistake about it, Mooch will be the next coach. Unless of course, he has a change of heart.


----------



## Jkidd5

*fav pistons*

now ben wallace no doubt


then thomas 



my dad played with isaiah thomas in the 70s also with mark aguire and voice winners


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> What does everyone here think of the Lions hiring Bobby Williams? That is messed up in my opinion. Bobby is very overrated.


LOL, I'm pretty sure I'm not overrating Bobby Williams. MSU consistently played below their talent level with him in control. He blows.

As a RB coach, though, he probably doesn't have much say or anything else, so I wouldn't be too concerned were I a Lions fan.


----------



## MadFace

*The only thing Bobby Williams is going to say in the next few weeks is....*

"Excuse me.... Do you know where the nearest MESC office is?"
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk

Sorry to change the subject again, but is this the sorriest rotation ever assembled?

Steve Sparks
Mike Maroth
Andy Van Hekken
Nate Cornejo
Shane Loux/Steve Avery/Brian Powell

How exactly do we expect to compete with that rotation? Some of those guys have potential, but man, 2003 is looking pretty bleak in the starting rotation.

Our lineup doesn't look horrible, and we do have some building blocks...

C: Brandon Inge
1B: Carlos Pena
2B: Damion Easley
SS: Ramon Santiago
3B: Dean Palmer
LF: Gene Kingsale
CF: George Lombard
RF: Bobby Higginson
DH: Dmitri Young

I mean, there are some building blocks there + Omar Infante, Andres Torres, Eric Munson/Travis Chapman, among others waiting in the wings. We might just have a decent future ahead. It can't get any worse, can it?


----------



## DetBNyce

How can I change my avatar to a larger picture such as yours Brian? I'm so sick of this small picture?
:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Brian.

Its one of the perks of becoming a supporting member :grinning: 

Its 10 bucks a year (it works out to be like a .02 a day over a year) you get

chat 
games
custom avators
a supporting member forum
and more I am a little brain dead right now work and school and beer does that to me.


----------



## the wall

*Congrats to Stevie Y*

Came back tonight after missing the first 6


----------



## the wall

(sorry i didn't finish that, accidentally entered it)...i meant after missing first 61 games. He is one of the greatest leaders ever, and this should greatly benefit the wings.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> (sorry i didn't finish that, accidentally entered it)...i meant after missing first 61 games. He is one of the greatest leaders ever, and this should greatly benefit the wings.


It's definately good to get Stevie back, but I don't think that's going to correct any of the defensive problems the Wings have. They better kick it into gear if they expect to make a run in the playoffs.


----------



## DetBNyce

Don't get me wrong, I am not your typical Michael Curry hater in fact I have given Michael Curry chance after chance and even have have defended him saying he sets a tone defensively (which he does), he plays within himself, and he doesn't play all that many minutes anyway. But, I think it's time we give Tayshaun another chance to start. Our starting lineup is essentially playing 3 on 5 to start games, and that's just not acceptable. Teams continuously sag off of him, which if they do with Tayshaun he at least has the ability to make them pay. Michael Curry is a hard-working defender in my opinion and probaly is a better defender than Tayshaun, but Tayshauns' arms should more than make up the difference. I think the adjustment should be made after the west coast swing we are currently on.


----------



## jvanbusk

*What comes first???*

Joey Harrington leading the Lions to a Super Bowl victory or the Tigers winning another World Series?


----------



## Brian.

*Re: What comes first???*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Joey Harrington leading the Lions to a Super Bowl victory or the Tigers winning another World Series?


Certainly the lions will win before the tigers do. I mean the tigers are probably about 5 years from the playoffs while the lions are only 1 or 2 seasons away.


----------



## jvanbusk

The offseason has been pretty kind so far. First the firing of Morhinweg, then the signing of Mariucci. Now, we have signed Dre Bly. It looks like we are making a very good run at Roosevelt Colvin. Plus, we have the second pick in the draft. We could have a quick turn around to a respectable team. I'm keeping my hopes high.


----------



## DetBNyce

Dion Harris wins Mr. Basketball ending STATE's run of 4?? in a row. :upset: :upset: 

He beat out my personal friend B. Cotton which adds insult to injury. Go State.  

But seriously congrats to Dion Harris on his achievement.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Dion Harris wins Mr. Basketball ending STATE's run of 4?? in a row. :upset: :upset:
> 
> He beat out my personal friend B. Cotton which adds insult to injury. Go State.
> 
> But seriously congrats to Dion Harris on his achievement.


I didn't actually edit anything out of your post Detbnyce I meant to quote it but hit edit on accident  

What I was going to say was not only did he win mr basketball but he is also going to U of M which will soon own MSU on the court :grinning:


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't actually edit anything out of your post Detbnyce I meant to quote it but hit edit on accident
> 
> What I was going to say was not only did he win mr basketball but he is also going to U of M which will soon own MSU on the court :grinning:


About three years ago I would've wanted it that way, but now that I'm a Spartan I hope not. But, yes you are right they will be even pretty soon. :sigh: 

Nothing big but did anyone catch Sportscenter tonight and see Tim Legler call us the worst #1 the Eastern has ever had if we get it this year. While that may be true (I'll have to think about it), that statement was totally unnecessary of him. :upset:


----------



## MadFace

*Who?*

what did Tim Legler ever do in the league? He is just mad his old sorry team got a couple "Bullets" put in their playoffs chances in the past week! :grinning:


----------



## Lope31

Tim Legler was a shooter but that's all that I know of.


----------



## jvanbusk

I can take take criticism from former players like Charles Barkley and Bill Walton, that were superstars in the NBA, but Tim Legler? Give me a break...


----------



## MadFace

*Hey Kabi*

I know who Legler is ...hence the "bullets" crack...but who IS he to talk? Oh I forgot. He made so MANY clutch shots for Washington in the Playoffs...

What people don't ever keep in mind is that the WEST went thru down periods as well , especially in the 1980's. Its just that LA was strong so you knew the NBA finals would still be a good match. The main problem with the east is all the power players ended up out West via stupid trades, drafting and Free Agency. that's why if I am KG or duncan I would go east. Here in Detroit we can find a roster space for them I think:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lope31

I would welcome Timmy any day...lol same with KG...

Does anybody know how we will be fincancially after the season? Over the cap? under?


----------



## MadFace

*can't really do anything KABI*

posted this in the t"wo more years of..." thread

from http://www.detnews.com/2003/pistons.../g06-106537.htm

Hamilton is next


The signing of Robinson, and the expected signings of Richard Hamilton and Jon Barry this summer, will eat up any salary-cap space the Pistons might have had. 

"Any cap space we would have had would have been created if we chose not to re-sign Cliff and Rip," Hammond said. "But you would be talking about losing a huge part of our team. Obviously we want to re-sign Rip. We want him here and we want him here long-term and we plan on doing so. That will take up our cap space, but no one in this organization is interested in us not re-signing him." 

With two and potentially three first-round draft picks, and no threat of exceeding the luxury-tax threshold, the Pistons still have plenty of flexibility to make deals this summer. 

"We had flexibility to improve our team last summer, and we will have flexibility to do it again this summer," Hammond said.

Yoju guys know even B miller from the pacers or Z from the Cavs would make the pistons serious threats


----------



## King Alley

I am watchin the Pistons-Knicks game right now. And I am switching channels a lot because of the spurs-wolves game and MSU vs Colorado.


----------



## DetBNyce

.


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan State moves on to the Elite 8, where they will face Texas. I think the run stops here, but congratulations to that team anyway. I didn't think they had it this year to make this sort of run, but it just goes to show how great the Michigan State basketball program is.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Michigan State moves on to the Elite 8, where they will face Texas. I think the run stops here, but congratulations to that team anyway. I didn't think they had it this year to make this sort of run, but it just goes to show how great the Michigan State basketball program is.


 Don't be so negative Jvanbusk, they beat Florida in Florida, Kentucky in Kentucky, lost by 2 to Oklahoma in Oklahoma, and almost be Syracuse. Maybe playing the best brings the best out of Michigan State. Don't forget we were pre-season top 10. But hopefully our season continues at least to the final four. I wanna see some rioting up here.


----------



## Pacers Fan

<b>Who's your favorite current Piston? no one

Who's your favorite all-time Piston? no one

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?  

and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?</b> never


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: Re: Community Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> <b>Who's your favorite current Piston? no one
> 
> Who's your favorite all-time Piston? no one
> 
> Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?
> 
> and...
> 
> Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?</b> never


It's ok, I'd have the same responses if the questions regarded the Pacers.


----------



## MadFace

*and the Pacers have won HOW many titles?*

My favorite pacer is Cheryl Miller.

What?
That's not a woman on the court?!?
Damn and I thought cheryl had more cojones than any Pacer I ever saw
My bad


----------



## MadFace

*Better still....*

Here are some questions for the pacer board....

Which Pacer will be fined the most this year? 

Which Pacer coild outplay our last two head coaches?

What round do you root for the Pacers to lose in every year?

What drugs should be used to sedate Ron Artest next?

What was your favorite Pacer technical foul?


----------



## Pacers Fan

just shut up yall getting annoying

Here are some questions i'd like answer

Who's ur least fav Piston of all time? Isiah Thom ***

How come they've always sucked? dunno they just do

How come we have that bleep Isiah Thomas as our coach? We felt sorry for him :sigh:

Why did the Celtics eliminate the Pistons last year? cuz they were better

Why will we sweep them? cuz we better

those are very good questions :yes:


----------



## DIRKFAN28

No, your getting annoying little boy. And for what it's worth the Piston are better than the pacers so you shut up.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> just shut up yall getting annoying
> 
> Here are some questions i'd like answer
> 
> Who's ur least fav Piston of all time? Isiah Thom ***
> 
> How come they've always sucked? dunno they just do
> 
> How come we have that bleep Isiah Thomas as our coach? We felt sorry for him :sigh:
> 
> Why did the Celtics eliminate the Pistons last year? cuz they were better
> 
> Why will we sweep them? cuz we better
> 
> those are very good questions :yes:


On your first point you are the one that is being annoying, I considered it having fun and making a joke of a budding rivalry, but by saying shut up you took it too far. If you want someone to shut up you shouldn't post in a forum. It's what you do in a forum, you reply when you have something to say.

As far as them always sucking they have two championships, how many do your Pacers have?

The Pistons made it farther than the Pacers did last year and this year they are ahead of the Pacers.

Last if you are going to come into a forum at the age of 13 most aren't going to take you serious anyway but pulling antics like this is going to get you even less respect. Grow Up!!!


----------



## jvanbusk

Good run for the Spartans. It ended tonight with the loss to the Longhorns of Texas, but they showed me something tonight. Paul Davis is going to be a very good player and I thing this tournament was a sort of coming out party for him. He struggled for parts of the year but he showed why he was so highly touted out of high school. The Spartans should have high hopes next year with the main core basically staying put.


----------



## MadFace

*as of right now....*

1 Detroit 46 26 .639 
2 New Jersey 45 28 .616 1 ½ 
3 Philadelphia 43 29 .597 3 
4 Indiana 43 30 .589 3 ½ 

there is nothing else to say...except that the Pistons
are 2-1 against the Pacers and another pacer loss in the series is coming friday April 4th

I bet isiah can play Point better than Tinsley or Hardaway can even now


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> As far as them always sucking they have two championships, how many do your Pacers have? ahh-hem we have 3 and been around for shorter time than u
> 
> The Pistons made it farther than the Pacers did last year and this year they are ahead of the Pacers. We played #1 NJN in 1st round round. yall woulda lost in sweep. We got screwed BTW cuz David Stern didn't want another 8 over 1 thing.
> 
> Last if you are going to come into a forum at the age of 13 most aren't going to take you serious anyway but pulling antics like this is going to get you even less respect. Grow Up!!!


wtvr


----------



## jvanbusk

Fox Sports Detroit pulls April Fools Joke! 

I didn't fall for it for one second, but in tonights Detroit Sports Report they announced a trade that involved:

Brett Favre going to Minnesota
Daunte Culpepper going to Green Bay
Randy Moss going to Detroit
#2 pick in the draft going to Minnesota

They came back and announced it was a joke.

While I personally didn't fall for this it was pretty damn funny.


----------



## jvanbusk

Wanted to make a post saying 

<font size= 6><font color= "red">GO WINGS GO!!!</font size></font color>

They need some luck tonight, they can't seem to shake this Giguere guy, and if they lose tonight put a nail in the coffin. They can't dig out of a 0-3 hole. Let's get a win!


----------



## jvanbusk

Welp, that didn't work. 3-0. I'm sorry, but the Wings are making Giguere look like a hall of fame goalie. To lose the way they are is unacceptable. This will be the 2nd time in three years, that they went in as a 2 seed and got swept in the first round.


----------



## Lope31

This just in, Don Reid totalled 1 point ALL SEASON! They didn't play him until the last game so he could accomplish the feat. Go DON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> This just in, Don Reid totalled 1 point ALL SEASON! They didn't play him until the last game so he could accomplish the feat. Go DON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


By my calculations (I threw in what I know from Calculus)

Don Reid PPG = Nasty

:laugh:


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> By my calculations (I threw in what I know from Calculus)
> 
> Don Reid PPG = Nasty
> 
> :laugh:


lol, I am sure he is saving it for when heaverages 40 throught the playoffs.


----------



## DetBNyce

Charles Rogers and Boss Bailey!! What a draft!!


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Charles Rogers and Boss Bailey!! What a draft!!


I hate Boss with a passion, but I agree that he was a great steal. :yes:


----------



## MadFace

*I wonder*

what was wrong with Onterrio smith or Lee suggs that they didn't pick them instead of Piner from kentucky? Harrington played with smith at Oregon...maybe he badmouthed him or something...or maybe the Lions didn't want a Rueben Droughns again


----------



## jvanbusk

I really like what the Lions have done so far. I think they've gotten some starters out of this draft and really increased speed.

Charles Rogers
Boss Bailey
Cory Redding
Artose Pinner
Terrence Holt

That's a pretty good start for this team. I can see Holt playing a pretty good role on special teams blocking kicks.


----------



## DetBNyce

Just a piece of info form the Detroit News: http://www.detnews.com/2003/tigers/0304/28/f02-148624.htm

"Speaking of Garnett, do not be surprised if he becomes a Piston. I'm hearing President Joe Dumars is willing to give up first-round picks from here to the turn of next century to get him. If the Pistons get Garnett, and even if it costs them Rip Hamilton, it would make them instant NBA Finals contenders. 

The Pistons need one more legitimate scorer to be a serious playoff team. Before Sunday's game, they were 5-8 in the playoffs the past two years."

- Terry Foster


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Just a piece of info form the Detroit News: http://www.detnews.com/2003/tigers/0304/28/f02-148624.htm
> 
> "Speaking of Garnett, do not be surprised if he becomes a Piston. I'm hearing President Joe Dumars is willing to give up first-round picks from here to the turn of next century to get him. If the Pistons get Garnett, and even if it costs them Rip Hamilton, it would make them instant NBA Finals contenders.
> 
> The Pistons need one more legitimate scorer to be a serious playoff team. Before Sunday's game, they were 5-8 in the playoffs the past two years."
> 
> - Terry Foster


I would love to get KG even though I really do like rip hamiliton but if thats the price to pay for KG I would do it. I think if the wolves are going to do it though we need to get that 2nd or 3rd pick this year.


----------



## jvanbusk

Anything Minnesota wants outside of Ben Wallace, give it to them. We don't need draft picks, because we already have a good team. We have extraordinary depth so losing a couple of guys won't hurt. KG is the type of player that will take the Pistons to the Finals and is a go to guy and superstar that we lack.


----------



## MadFace

*K G?*

KG and ben? man!!!

I say cliff, Rip, zelly and 2 1st rounders


----------



## DetBNyce

I would love that trade! But I don't think that would be enough ammunition to get KG from Minnesota. I wish there was a way to get KG without giving up Ben, Rip, or Chauncey... yea I know but it's nice to dream.:sigh:


----------



## MadFace

*KG is a free agent after next year*

and I think he would try to levrage keeping chauncey around since that's his boy.
pray that the T-wolves lose again in the 1st round


----------



## DetBNyce

Yeah, I am 99.99% sure Chauncey wouldn't be involved in the trade but you never know in the NBA. I don't think the Pistons can wait on such an unsure thing as him signing here during free agency a year from now. How much would the Basketball GODS be looking down on us if we ended up with KG from free agency and Carmello/Darko from this years draft.


----------



## MadFace

*I would pay homage to the B-ball Gods*

I just can't find a virgin :grinning:


----------



## DetBNyce

:laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk

Bump.

This was a pretty good thread for us to talk about whatever, and it has gotten lost down the line.


----------



## TheHeff

fav current is Ben Wallace

Fav all time is Zeke

Fav team is 89-90

and I've been a Pistons fan for as long as I can remember.


----------



## DetBNyce

I think this is the thread I made my first post in. Only fitting to make my 500th.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I think this is the thread I made my first post in. Only fitting to make my 500th.


Actually your first post was in this  thread


----------



## jvanbusk

I was just fiddling around trying to find my first post and here it is:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=2294#post2294

Figures that I came in without talking basketball. Not my style nowadays....


----------



## jvanbusk

With the influx of new posters in the last few days, I was wondering where you found out about this board?

I think everyone has noticed the Pistons board has become a rock'n place!

To answer my own question, I found this board through nbadraft.net almost a year ago.


----------



## DetBNyce

I honeslty don't remember but I think it was through NbaDraft.net too.


----------



## MadFace

*I found this site from Nbadraft.net too*

hey are you guys concerned about Charles Rogers. His hamstring kept him outta much of this minicamp's action
Nothing serious but.. I am trying to get a start on my Fantasy football teams. would you pick up Rogers and Harrington this year coming up?

Also iI hope the Lions get a speed back from somewhere. I won't complain about James Stewart. I think Stewart is like Micheal Curry; we fans understand what he does for the team...we just don't want him to start


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: I found this site from Nbadraft.net too*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> hey are you guys concerned about Charles Rogers. His hamstring kept him outta much of this minicamp's action
> Nothing serious but.. I am trying to get a start on my Fantasy football teams. would you pick up Rogers and Harrington this year coming up?
> 
> Also iI hope the Lions get a speed back from somewhere. I won't complain about James Stewart. I think Stewart is like Micheal Curry; we fans understand what he does for the team...we just don't want him to start


I always try to stay away from all Lions and Tigers. Last year I think I might have had somebody on the Lions for a little while, but I can't remember who. The only exception I would make is Jason Hanson. I think he will get alot of field goal opportunities this year. 

I was hoping we got McGahee or someone else to come in and challenge James Stewart. He's too slow.


----------



## MadFace

*yeah..*



> I was hoping we got McGahee or someone else to come in and challenge James Stewart. He's too slow.


 y not Onterrio Smith instead of Pinner? he was there. Maybe harrington put the bad mouth on him


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: yeah..*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> 
> 
> y not Onterrio Smith instead of Pinner? he was there. Maybe harrington put the bad mouth on him


I don't think Pinner is going to amount to much, but that's just my personal opinion. I haven't seen alot of him, though.

In other news, I was at the Copa tonight for the Tigers 7-2 loss to the Rockies. Cornejo pitched 5 quality innings but bombed in the 6th in an inning that was led off by Dmitri Young letting a ball go over his head for a double. Don't care what anyone says, Dmitri should not be in the outfield. Infante looked pretty good tonight at the plate, on the basepaths, and in the field. In the 9th he made a sliding catch on the warning track down the 3rd base line got up and slung the ball to 2nd to turn a double play on the guy who was tagging up. Dmitri was good at the plate with a pair of doubles and a single to go along with it. And Franklyn German is a monster. That guy might be as intimadating as Ben Wallace. 8 losses in a row now. When will the bleeding stop?


----------



## Lope31

Hahahah, I may like the Detoir Pistons but I can say the Blue Jays and Expos will kill the Tigers...MWAH HAH HAH HAHhhhhh....


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Re: yeah..*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 8 losses in a row now. When will the bleeding stop?


When Ilitch sells the team.


----------



## MadFace

*Re: Re: Re: yeah..*



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> When Ilitch sells the team.



Hey hey now...he's a hall of famer
well in baseball a hall of shamer


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: Re: Re: Re: yeah..*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey now...he's a hall of famer
> well in baseball a hall of shamer


I have a question: How will his hall of fame team perform next year? With Collective Bargaining Agreement coming up, this will probably be one of their last legitimate runs at the cup. Who knows what will happen on the other side of the labor meetings.

Will Federov be back? Will Yzerman be back? If not who will they bring in to replace these guys, someone like Teemu Selanne?


----------



## MadFace

*about to be Lock-out city in a minute*

I heard they would go after darrian hatcher ( even tho he's a defenseman) if Ferderov doesn't sign


----------



## jvanbusk

*Re: about to be Lock-out city in a minute*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> I heard they would go after darrian hatcher ( even tho he's a defenseman) if Ferderov doesn't sign


I've heard this, too. I think it would be an upgrade on Jason Wooley, but I'd rather see us go after somebody that can put the puck in the net and be a playmaker. A defense featuring Lidstrom, Chelios, Hatcher, and Fischer would be priceless though.


----------



## Bruno the Questionable

Thank you ,Jack White,for that fibre-optic Jesus that you gave me.:angel:


----------



## jvanbusk

At the Copa again today for the Tigers loss to Arizona 5-3 in ten innings. This team is truely pathetic. 2 wins in the month of June, what else needs to be said?


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't really care about baseball but I heard they set the record for most losses before July 1st. Is that true??


----------



## MadFace

*yup*

They are on pace to lose 125 games

at ;east the red wings got Mccarty bacl I think


----------



## Kid04

I thought McCarty is a RFA...not sure though


----------



## MadFace

*Well*

All day WDFN has been saying that McCarty has agreed in principle to a contract with the Red Wings


----------



## jvanbusk

Well guess who else is back?

That's right, the DOMINATOR.


----------



## Kid04

What are they going to do with CuJo now? trade him? They can't keep both CuJo and the Dominator, that's 16 million just between the pipes.


----------



## Kid04

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Hahahah, I may like the Detoir Pistons but I can say the Blue Jays and Expos will kill the Tigers...MWAH HAH HAH HAHhhhhh....


Tigers won 6-2 today :yes: Maroth pitched a great game.


----------



## BEEWILL

You know I never knew this thread was about sports and things I thought it was about Community service and stuff.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> You know I never knew this thread was about sports and things I thought it was about Community service and stuff.


200+ posts about Community service? Wow, you must really have thought we are all lame individuals, I must say.


----------



## Bulls Free Press

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> 200+ posts about Community service? Wow, you must really have thought we are all lame individuals, I must say.


:laugh:


----------



## MadFace

*Well*

WDFN said that Federov is Gone from the Wings for sure now.his agent says. the ex- ms Anna pulled a Barry and went to Spain to beat the media heat

and the Puss-e Cats couldn't fo the sweep vs the Jays. At least they won their 1st (!) home series of the year


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't care about hockey, but I know Jvanbusk and MadFace care so if you didn't hear the Avs signed Selanne and Kariya to 1-year deals.

http://msn.espn.go.com/nhl/news/2003/0703/1576273.html

Hatcher signed with the Wings.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I don't care about hockey, but I know Jvanbusk and MadFace care so if you didn't hear the Avs signed Selanne and Kariya to 1-year deals.
> 
> http://msn.espn.go.com/nhl/news/2003/0703/1576273.html
> 
> Hatcher signed with the Wings.


I couldn't believe this when I saw it on the ESPN ticker. Unbelievable, they couldn't just sign one big free agent they had to sign two of the biggest names in hockey. Wonderful. Oh well, with Federov not coming back I would look for the Wings to go out and get somebody. Eric Lindros possibly?


----------



## MadFace

*I love all the Detroit sport teams*

since It's a little early for Football and the Lions... well it's not that early...Y not hockey?

I am damn scared of the AVS now...

I heard maybe the Wings can get Jagr
gotta get another center...just like the Pistons with zelly


----------



## jvanbusk

I think it's BS that Kariya can sign for 1.2 million dollars. That's about 7 million less than what he is worth. He must want to play with Selanne really bad. I've also heard the Jagr stuff. I'm just a little worried about what we might have to give up to get him. Certainly not just Joseph. It would have to be a three team deal since Washington already has Kolzig in net, and we're looking at probably giving up quite a bit. Jagr would be an upgrade over Federov as far as I am concerned.


----------



## MadFace

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I think it's BS that Kariya can sign for 1.2 million dollars. That's about 7 million less than what he is worth. He must want to play with Selanne really bad. I've also heard the Jagr stuff. I'm just a little worried about what we might have to give up to get him. Certainly not just Joseph. It would have to be a three team deal since Washington already has Kolzig in net, and we're looking at probably giving up quite a bit. Jagr would be an upgrade over Federov as far as I am concerned.


yup I agree with that

I wish B-ball had a ricalry like the wings and Avs


----------



## D.Spartan

The wings should get a tougher player than Jagr.
Lindros or LeClair would be nice.
Both Phily & New York need a goalie.


----------



## mrfrodo

I hope the Avs lose in the first round next year that will teach em for stocking up on players for less than their value:upset:


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> The wings should get a tougher player than Jagr.
> Lindros or LeClair would be nice.
> Both Phily & New York need a goalie.


Another team to trade with might be Boston, who could return us Marty Lapointe. Not that I would want him over the aforementioned players.


----------



## jvanbusk

Also, wouldn't it just be wonderful if the Avs signed Federov?


----------



## MadFace

jvanbusk
"Also, wouldn't it just be wonderful if the Avs signed Federov? "

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
SPPLATTT!!

are the sounds of Wings fans jumping off Joe Louis Arena's roof

Seriously I think he's bound for the Duckies

And hey LeClair is a FA isn't he?
You better believe the The Wings are getting someone else


----------



## Hatcher99

Hatcher in the hizzle!


----------



## jvanbusk

I'd like to comment on the Bon Jovi concert I went and saw at Comerica Park on Saturday. It was awesome. For all fans of the band that haven't been to a concert I strongly recommend it. Don't know when they are coming back, probably not for a long time. I'm a huge fan and Saturday was the first Bon Jovi concert I had been to and it was crazy. Lots of fun, and worth the 60 dollars paid to sit in the terrace seating.


----------



## Lope31

Hey, there is a Treble Charger concert in my city on Friday or Saturday but I don't really dig those types of things. They are the first big band that I ever knew to play here. Well they are from here so they better play. lol.


----------



## Brian.

I think I read somewhere that in vegas the over/under for number of wins the Lions will have this year is 6 1/2. I will take the over. It might just me being an optimist but the norris is terrible. I think the lions can win 7 or 8 games this year.


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't want to make a mountain out of a mole hill, but I'm getting a little nervous because everytime I look up Charles Rogers has some type of petty injury whether it's a tweaked hamstring or a dislocation of his finger. I hope this doesn't little injuries don't ever turn into anything too serious.


----------



## jvanbusk

Anywhere between 6-10 and 10-6. I really like what they did in the offseason. Got help at linebacker and their wide receiver corpse should be better. They had definate problems last year at linebacker and went and signed Rainer and Holmes and drafted Bailey. That's a good job. With Green, they should be pretty deep at the position. Wide receiver they add Charles Rogers which should help Schroeder and they sign Jefferson for depth along with drafting 2 other receives including Imlay City's Dave Kircus. They'll be better this year. No doubt. I also read that Joey Harrington is looking very much improved in training camp.


----------



## MadFace

*I will say 5-11 or 6-10*

they are still too young at the offensive skill postions, I will feel much better when James (Micheal Curry) Stewart is replaced at rb, the defensive back seven has no depth and injuries would be a big problem. But hey the The Moronweg is gone so I have hope


----------



## DetBNyce

Anybody checking out the open practice tomorrow, I'll be there...

12:30-4:30 pm


----------



## Lope31

Well guys for my first day at basketball camp against the littler kids I am wearing my Ben Wallace jersey, then maybe some Darko then maybe my other Darko  I do have to slip in some Kobe and Steve Nash though.


----------



## DetBNyce

Madden '04 tonight at 8 p.m.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: 



:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 






:allhail:


----------



## Lope31

Madden 2004? The video game?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Madden 2004? The video game?


Yes sir...


----------



## DetBNyce

Antoine Walker got traded... now we'll have to boo him in a Mavs uni.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Antoine Walker got traded... now we'll have to boo him in a Mavs uni.


I think this means I don't hate the celtics now 





No never mind I still hate them


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this means I don't hate the celtics now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No never mind I still hate them


I, on the other hand, think it means I hate the Mavs as well as the Celtics.


----------



## mrfrodo

Leave it to a former Tiger to lose a game for the Yankees, Nice going Weaver, Continue the good work(that is if you pitch in any of the next couple games,which doesn't look very likely), the Yankees need to trade him back to us, we actually need him


----------



## DetBNyce

3. Item: The buzz around the league was that Grizzlies president Jerry West stole Wells from the Blazers, giving them Wells, Mike Miller, Shane Battier and James Posey at the 3-4 positions. 

What it really means: West keeps collecting pieces, and Wells is better than anybody they could have drafted, whether they land in the lottery or not. The Grizzlies keep getting better and need a significant power player to be serious, and now with any one of the other three players available, plus Stromile Swift, West is in position to land a serious contributor. *Don't be surprised if the Detroit Pistons try to bring Battier home.*


Link to article 

Didn't really feel the need to start an entire thread for this rumor. I know this would make Brian happy. :grinning:


----------



## jvanbusk

Interesting news coming out of DC.

Apparently the Skins are letting Champ talk to other teams about a possible trade. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1734533

Matt Millen had better be on the phone.


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Interesting news coming out of DC.
> 
> Apparently the Skins are letting Champ talk to other teams about a possible trade.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1734533
> 
> Matt Millen had better be on the phone.



i was thinking that to, but im not sure if id give up the first rounder, i think taylor will be special.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Are Lions prepared to trade #1 pick for Bailey? by Mike Fowler Feb 14, 2004 The Detroit Lions are in negotiating to trade for four-time Pro Bowl cornerback Champ Bailey, brother of Detroit Lions linebacker Boss Bailey. (ALLEN PARK) - Sources close to the Washington Redskins organization say that the Detroit Lions are in negotiating to trade for four-time Pro Bowl cornerback Champ Bailey, brother of Detroit Lions linebacker Boss Bailey. The Bailey brothers have dreamed of playing together in the NFL, the same as they did in college at the University of Georgia. *Sources are saying that dream could become a reality if the Lions are willing to part with their 1st round pick, 6th overall.*





> the Redskins and the Lions were in "heavy negotiations" to come to an agreement for Bailey's services. *Detroit has offered Washington two second round picks while the Redskins are asking for a first and a second round pick.* Sources indicate Detroit's 6th overall pick in the first round could bring a deal. For Detroit, they might be willing to make such a trade, feeling that in the combination of Bailey and last year's free agent acquisition, Pro Bowl corner Dre' Bly, they would have the best set of corners in the NFL. Detroit is currently eyeing safety Sean Taylor of Miami with that 6th pick, but with Brian Walker and Terrence Holt returning, they could probably afford to wait until 2005 to upgrade the safety position.


My friend sent me this through an IM.


----------



## MLKG

I noticed Champ would be a free agent this summer a long time ago and have been silently hoping sense then that we might be able to get him.

I would definately trade our first round pick for Champ. Him and Dre at corner.... I simply can't imagine the Lions with a strong secondary, the two things just don't go together.


----------



## jvanbusk

Didn't want to start a new thread out of fear that it would be as unsuccessful as the Lang thread, but...

The Lions have signed Damien Woody, OG, New England and Fernando Bryant, CB, Jacksonville.

Woody was rated as the #3 available free agent by ESPN. Great signing Lions!


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Great signing Lions!



It's definitely good to be a Detroit fan nowadays.


----------



## DetBNyce

The Lions signed Tai Streets to a one year deal.

Link to article 



> The Lions have signed unrestricted free agent Tai Streets, a veteran who played his entire five-year career with the San Francisco 49ers, to a one-year contract. The deal is worth $1.5 million and includes a $750,000 signing bonus.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> The Lions signed Tai Streets to a one year deal.
> 
> Link to article


This is a very good signing by the Lions, but I'd still like to see us pick up a wide receiver in the 2nd or 3rd round of the draft. And we still need a tight end that doesn't have hands of stone. I'm not entirely sold on Fitzsimmons yet.


----------



## DetBNyce

Link to the game... 


Very fun game, IMO. Shooting zombies from the movie Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Lope31

I just got 31 in 39 shots. I think I will go play MVP Baseball now it's phat.

For online gamers I have...

NBA Live 2004
NHL 2004
MVP Baseball 2004
Socom


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I just got 31 in 39 shots. I think I will go play MVP Baseball now it's phat.
> 
> For online gamers I have...
> 
> NBA Live 2004
> NHL 2004
> MVP Baseball 2004
> Socom


I'm down for Live 04, anytime. I haven't played in about a month, so I'm a little rusty. But, anytime KABI...:devil:


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm down for Live 04, anytime. I haven't played in about a month, so I'm a little rusty. But, anytime KABI...:devil:


Yea man same here. I got NHL 2004 for christmas and haven't stopped playing untill I bought MVP Baseball a few days ago.


----------



## MLKG

I have Live, but I've never been able to figure out how to make it work online. Do you need to buy anything extra or just plug it into a wall?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I have Live, but I've never been able to figure out how to make it work online. Do you need to buy anything extra or just plug it into a wall?


Buy the online adapter. I bought mine used from Gamestop for $20. It's pretty handy too, besides being able to play people across the world, you get the roster updates which are good too.


----------



## froggyvk

The Lions have had as good as offseason as any this year. Today they added former All-Pro safety Brock Marion, signing him to a four-year contract. Either the Lions will have a much improved secondary next year with Bly and Bryant, Taylor and Marion, or a trade down is taking form if Washington takes Taylor.


----------



## MLKG

I pray we get Taylor, that guy is a beast of a strong safety. I can't imagine what it would be like for our secondary to actually be good.


----------



## jvanbusk

To go with the big signing the Lions made today, the Tigers made a signing to: Ugueth Urbina. He will be the team's closer once healthy. So all of you shrewd GM's that picked up Fernando Rodney for your fantasy team, you mine as well let him go now. Unless you get points for holds, which my league doesn't.


----------



## Lope31

Urbina ticked me off for being a grump in MVP Baseball 2004 so it is only fair that I hold a life long grudge against him.


----------



## froggyvk

There's really no right thread for this and it isn't deserving of its own so I'm writing in here. I LOVE going back a long ways in this forum (and other Pistons forums) to view the off-season threads. The names being brought up, the trade proposals, etc. are always fun to look at (I'm at RealGM doing it right now)

Remember how bad we all wanted Corey Maggette in the offseason? Anyone remember the article that said the Pistons had contacted James Posey's agent to express interest? We all said that would be a horrible move, but look at the season Posey is having now. Everyone wanted to trade Memo last offseason (except me) but now we're so glad we didn't. Derrick Coleman? We all wanted him for a year. Joe Dumars said No thanks. 

I find it rather laughable that we were all so high on Darko when he was drafted. Everyone was posting that "He might not even get much time his first year, but he's gonna be great" and etc. but now he's actually not getting the time and everyone thinks he's a bust. 

If you ever have some spare time and are bored, looking back at old threads is the way to go


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> There's really no right thread for this and it isn't deserving of its own so I'm writing in here. I LOVE going back a long ways in this forum (and other Pistons forums) to view the off-season threads. The names being brought up, the trade proposals, etc. are always fun to look at (I'm at RealGM doing it right now)
> 
> Remember how bad we all wanted Corey Maggette in the offseason? Anyone remember the article that said the Pistons had contacted James Posey's agent to express interest? We all said that would be a horrible move, but look at the season Posey is having now. Everyone wanted to trade Memo last offseason (except me) but now we're so glad we didn't. Derrick Coleman? We all wanted him for a year. Joe Dumars said No thanks.
> 
> I find it rather laughable that we were all so high on Darko when he was drafted. Everyone was posting that "He might not even get much time his first year, but he's gonna be great" and etc. but now he's actually not getting the time and everyone thinks he's a bust.
> 
> If you ever have some spare time and are bored, looking back at old threads is the way to go


You've got me feeling all nostalgic. I think I will bump a thread.

I wonder what it will be.... 

I have a pretty good idea. :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk

Ah yes, opening day. Meaning that summer is on the horizon. That's what I most look forward to on opening day, but I have a feeling this could be a good year for our loveable team. Certainly can't be any worse than last year.

Let's go Tigers!


----------



## froggyvk

The Tigers are a new team this year. Johnson allows a leadoff triple in the Bottom of the 5th with a 1-0 lead, and gets the next three, stranding the runner at 3rd. In the Top of the 6th, Pudge leads off with a dinger, and the Tigers go on to collect 2 more for a 4-0 lead.

Let's go Cubs!


----------



## Slasher

Great win for the Tigers today in Toronto. Hopefully my Jays can win the meeting tomorrow. :grinning:


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Great win for the Tigers today in Toronto. Hopefully my Jays can win the meeting tomorrow. :grinning:


I'm with you..


Go Jays!


----------



## jvanbusk

What with 20-game loser Mike Maroth taking the hill? Think again!!! This is a NEW Tigers team.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm with you..
> 
> 
> Go Jays!


Hey KABI drop by the Raptors board more often. You are Canadian after all. :grinning:


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey KABI drop by the Raptors board more often. You are Canadian after all. :grinning:


I use to bum around there a bit. I do so more in the offseason. I love the team but they are frustrating to cheer for.

On a side note did anybody watch Average Joe? 

The girl he picked was brutal in my opinion, I would have taken Rachel 100 times before I took Samantha. I mean look at that dog? 'Nough said.


----------



## Lope31

Also, I have put on 6 pounds of muscles since basketball ended in for us in late February. Up to 162 now lol. Almost as much as AI.


----------



## Lope31

Furthermore. Try and beat my phat record of 98, 93, then 88 at this game...

NIBBLES
www.addictinggames.com/nibbles.html


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Furthermore. Try and beat my phat record of 98, 93, then 88 at this game...
> 
> NIBBLES
> www.addictinggames.com/nibbles.html


I remember the old school Nibbles game made in QBASIC in the DOS. Old school classic.


----------



## Lope31

KABI update.

164 pounds!

And 152 in NIBBLES I AM GOD!


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> KABI update.
> 
> 164 pounds!
> 
> And 152 in NIBBLES I AM GOD!


Yes you are, the most I can get is about five. I don't have the patience or skills and in that game those are the two things you seriously need.


----------



## jvanbusk

Anybody want to purchase Detroit Tigers playoff tickets???

3-0, is there any stopping us?


----------



## MLKG

Oh my God. I was at 84 on that Nibbles game when someone sent me an IM and the popup forced me to loose control of the nibbler. That is dissapointing.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> KABI update.
> 
> 164 pounds!
> 
> And 152 in NIBBLES I AM GOD!


OK I only got 140, but I weigh 180 pounds so that balances things out.

God I've been playing this game too much. I start to get scared every time the text I'm typing approaches the edge of the screen.


----------



## MLKG

Ok I got 155 in Nibbles.

I take video game challenges very seriously and get obsessed with them until I win.


----------



## Lope31

155 in Nibbles? Nice. May I ask what difficulty. I am hoping you did that on Python because that is what I did mine on.


----------



## MLKG

Dammit, I did it on worm. Now I'm going to have to spend even more time doing it on python.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Dammit, I did it on worm. Now I'm going to have to spend even more time doing it on python.


 

Don't do it, escape while you can. You will be there forever. I don't want you to suffer the same fate I did.


----------



## Slasher

Haha you guys are hillarious :laugh:. You take it too seriously, its just a game..


----------



## DetBNyce

Here's the Lions schedule for the upcoming 04-05 season:



Sept. 12 at Chicago Bears 1 p.m. 
Sept. 19 HOUSTON TEXANS 1 p.m. 
Sept. 26 PHILADELPHIA EAGLES 1 p.m. 
Oct. 3 Bye Week 
Oct. 10 at Atlanta Falcons 1 p.m. 
Oct. 17 GREEN BAY PACKERS 1 p.m. 
Oct. 24 at New York Giants 1 p.m. 
Oct. 31 at Dallas Cowboys 1 p.m. 
Nov. 7 WASHINGTON REDSKINS 1 p.m. 
Nov. 14 at Jacksonville Jaguars 1 p.m. 
Nov. 21 at Minnesota Vikings 1 p.m. 
Nov. 25 INDIANAPOLIS COLTS 12:30 p.m. 
Dec. 5 ARIZONA CARDINALS 1 p.m. 
Dec. 12 at Green Bay Packers 1 p.m. 
Dec. 19 MINNESOTA VIKINGS 1 p.m. 
Dec. 26 CHICAGO BEARS 1 p.m. 
Jan. 2 at Tennessee Titans 1 p.m. 


All Sunday games except the Thanksgiving game against the Colts. :sour:


----------



## Brian.

I think we should at least be 8-8 with that schedule I will hope for 9-7 though.


----------



## jvanbusk

Crucial must win game 5 tomorrow night for the Wings. Cujo will be in goal, in place of Manny Legace. Definately can't afford to lose.


----------



## Slasher

<img src="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/custom_avatars/avatar1036_59.gif">

:laugh: LOL love the avatar DetBNyce


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <img src="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/custom_avatars/avatar1036_59.gif">
> 
> :laugh: LOL love the avatar DetBNyce


LOL, thanks... Something I thought of really quick. Shows my lack of artistry (is that a word?) :uhoh: 





So anybody have plans for the weekend?

I know for sure, I'm going out to everyday this weekend to enjoy the nice weather. Liquor and alcoholic beverages may make their way into the picture too.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> So anybody have plans for the weekend?
> 
> I know for sure, I'm going out to everyday this weekend to enjoy the nice weather. Liquor and alcoholic beverages may make their way into the picture too.


Haha, I know that picture well.

I ended up sleeping under the stars last night until I woke up at about 7:30 and discovered to my surprise that it had been raining for awhile and I was soaked.


----------



## froggyvk

*FROGGY'S FIRST CAR!*










A Red 1995 Dodge Neon (Sport) - 89,400 miles

Needs a new head gasket (est. repair $1,000) -- My best friend's dad is a mechanic, says he can make all repairs and stuff for anywhere between $400 and $900....

Very clean car
Automatic
A/C
Power mirrors
Cassette tapes
Tires very good
Gray/Cloth seats
New muffler

Asking for $1,200 - I paid $1,100 - so after all is said and done around $2,000 max. for a very nice car...


----------



## DetBNyce

Congrats Froggy, that's much better than my first car.


----------



## Lope31

Good catch froggy. I just got my license and am pressing my parents to retire the 91 Dodge Caravan in favor of a Santa Fe. We test drove it today and boy does it feel great. It actually stops when you press the brake!


----------



## nikebasketball




----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>nikebasketball</b>!


Damn. That's a great pic. Thanks.


----------



## jvanbusk

That is a nice picture, but may I ask what in the hell Brian Skinner is doing?


----------



## Jwick

Looks like he's looking for more than the basketball....hahaha


----------



## DetBNyce

The draft is coming up and I really hope Kevin Jones can slip to the second round. His stock has been dropping lately and I'm hearing Dallas like Chris Perry and we all know the Pats picked up Dillon yesterday. It's very possible he could be their in the second round and he could very well be another great second round pick, along with the likes of Shaun Rogers, Kalimba, and Boss.


----------



## Jwick

Chris Perry....ONE BAD *** MUTHA!.......But trust me.....When Jerome Jackson gets his chance at Michigan.....AWWWWWWWWWW MAN......This guy's gonna be nuts....Just watch


----------



## jvanbusk

Although, I think there's a very good chance that the Lions trade out of number 6, who would you like to see drafted if we stick there?

I'd say you've got to take the "Legend" Roy Williams if he's there at that spot. Matching him up with Charles Rogers and Tai Streets our receiving corpse should be very good.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Although, I think there's a very good chance that the Lions trade out of number 6, who would you like to see drafted if we stick there?



Sean Taylor.

I think this year's receiving corps is deep enough that we can pick up a solid one in either round two or three.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Taylor.
> 
> I think this year's receiving corps is deep enough that we can pick up a solid one in either round two or three.


But, man, can you imagine lining Roy Williams up opposite Charles Rogers? Our passing game would be awesome, especially with improved blocking. I do like Taylor though, just think I'd rather have The Legend if he's there for the taking.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> But, man, can you imagine lining Roy Williams up opposite Charles Rogers? Our passing game would be awesome, especially with improved blocking. I do like Taylor though, just think I'd rather have The Legend if he's there for the taking.


That would be great, but can you invest that much money into one position? That's a #3 draft pick salary and a #6 draft pick salary invested into one position. Not to mention Az's salary too.

I tend to lean towards getting a star reciever in the first round (Rogers) and drafting one in later rounds with the hope that he can develop into something special or a very good #2 reciever (ala Hines Ward, Marty Booker, Donald Drvire, and so on and so on). That way you can stay away from putting so much money into the position.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be great, but can you invest that much money into one position? That's a #3 draft pick salary and a #6 draft pick salary invested into one position. Not to mention Az's salary too.
> 
> I tend to lean towards getting a star reciever in the first round (Rogers) and drafting one in later rounds with the hope that he can develop into something special or a very good #2 reciever (ala Hines Ward, Marty Booker, Donald Drvire, and so on and so on). That way you can stay away from putting so much money into the position.


But we are going to draft a player for the <b>secondary</b> with the number 6 pick? Dre Bly, Fernando Bryant? These guys ring a bell? Most would say they were overpaid. I'm calling you out on a poor argument, no offense. You don't want to invest the money in the receiving corpse, but you want to throw more money into the secondary. How is that any different?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> But we are going to draft a player for the <b>secondary</b> with the number 6 pick? Dre Bly, Fernando Bryant? These guys ring a bell? Most would say they were overpaid. I'm calling you out on a poor argument, no offense. You don't want to invest the money in the receiving corpse, but you want to throw more money into the secondary. How is that any different?


Personally I think having a good secondary is better than having three big time payed recievers. I know we need a lot of help in our recieving corps. But for what we'dbe paying these guys, wouldn't having Williams, Rogers, Streets, and hakim be a little redundant. i think we could get more value from our money if we go with a guy like Michael Jenkins or Lee Evans or any of the other recievers in this deep class of recievers. On most boards at least 9 WR's are in the top 50 players overall. That's more than enough to get a solid player in round 2.

As far as Taylor some are calling him the next best safety, the best player in the draft period. I believe his impact will be tremendous and his addition could catapult the Lions' secondary into a top secondary in the entire league. That would improve the pash rush and make the front 7 that much better.

Furthermore. I think Dre Bly's play pushed him out of the overpaid category. He made the Pro Bowl and was one of the best corners last year. A level below the top guys, IMO.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally I think having a good secondary is better than having three big time payed recievers. I know we need a lot of help in our recieving corps. But for what we'dbe paying these guys, wouldn't having Williams, Rogers, Streets, and hakim be a little redundant. i think we could get more value from our money if we go with a guy like Michael Jenkins or Lee Evans or any of the other recievers in this deep class of recievers. On most boards at least 9 WR's are in the top 50 players overall. That's more than enough to get a solid player in round 2.
> 
> As far as Taylor some are calling him the next best safety, the best player in the draft period. I believe his impact will be tremendous and his addition could catapult the Lions' secondary into a top secondary in the entire league. That would improve the pash rush and make the front 7 that much better.


If Williams were drafted, I pretty much guarantee that Az Hakim's days as a Detroit Lion would be numbered. I'm fairly certain that he would be a June 1st cap casualty. That would leave us with Rogers and Williams who would definately be highly paid players, and Streets in the slot. 

I realize that some are calling Taylor the best player in the draft, but his stock fell quite a bit after his draft workouts. Let's not forget he's a safety, so he better turn out to be something very special if we are going to select him with the #6 pick (which I honestly think he will). But, Roy Williams is about as sure as they come. Having Williams and Rogers would be torture for opposing secondaries, and with an improved offense we would be able to keep the defense off the field. Last year, the defense was on the field far too much, and I think that was the Lions biggest problem along with a non-existent running game and a very weak secondary. 

We've addressed the secondary by signing two playmakers and starters: Brock Marion and Fernando Bryant. It's time to grab a playmaker and a guy that's going to help keep those chains moving and score some touchdowns. Our offense was pretty pathetic, we need to give Joey some options to go with the ball, and two is not enough. I know this is a deep draft for wide receivers, but there's no reason not to grab the best, and that's what Roy Williams is. 

Having guys that can catch the ball, keeps defenses honest, gets the chains moving, and keeps the defense off the field (an already pretty good defense, might I add). I'm very confident that our secondary right now can get the job done (Yes, Taylor would be nice if Roy is gone), but I'm not so confident about our receivers and Joey's weapons. Give the kid some guys to throw the ball to and make him prove that he can get the job done. If he can't get the job done with those guys, it may be time to cut the cord.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> If Williams were drafted, I pretty much guarantee that Az Hakim's days as a Detroit Lion would be numbered. I'm fairly certain that he would be a June 1st cap casualty. That would leave us with Rogers and Williams who would definately be highly paid players, and Streets in the slot.
> 
> I realize that some are calling Taylor the best player in the draft, but his stock fell quite a bit after his draft workouts. Let's not forget he's a safety, so he better turn out to be something very special if we are going to select him with the #6 pick (which I honestly think he will). But, Roy Williams is about as sure as they come. Having Williams and Rogers would be torture for opposing secondaries, and with an improved offense we would be able to keep the defense off the field. Last year, the defense was on the field far too much, and I think that was the Lions biggest problem along with a non-existent running game and a very weak secondary.
> 
> We've addressed the secondary by signing two playmakers and starters: Brock Marion and Fernando Bryant. It's time to grab a playmaker and a guy that's going to help keep those chains moving and score some touchdowns. Our offense was pretty pathetic, we need to give Joey some options to go with the ball, and two is not enough. I know this is a deep draft for wide receivers, but there's no reason not to grab the best, and that's what Roy Williams is.
> 
> Having guys that can catch the ball, keeps defenses honest, gets the chains moving, and keeps the defense off the field (an already pretty good defense, might I add). I'm very confident that our secondary right now can get the job done (Yes, Taylor would be nice if Roy is gone), but I'm not so confident about our receivers and Joey's weapons. Give the kid some guys to throw the ball to and make him prove that he can get the job done. If he can't get the job done with those guys, it may be time to cut the cord.


I can agree on that, but I'd take Jackson before a WR.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I can agree on that, but I'd take Jackson before a WR.


Steven Jackson? At 6? Flat out, Steven Jackson is not worth a number 6 pick. If we trade down into the teens, I'd be glad to take the guy: but my question was regarding <b>if</b> (and I understand that is a big if) we stay and pick at the number 6 pick.


----------



## DetBNyce

If you want a receiver at 6 to keep the chains moving, then you pick Winslow, who in a way is a reciever. I think you understand that I think Williams is a good player, but I stand by my opinion that having two highly drafted recievers drafted back to back with your first pick is too much. Especially if one is picked #3 and the other #6.

I'd take Taylor, Winslow (I hate to say this -- he's a great player, but for some reason I don't want him), and I'd reach for Jackson at 6 before I'd take another reciever. 

Call me crazy...


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> If you want a receiver at 6 to keep the chains moving, then you pick Winslow, who in a way is a reciever. I think you understand that I think Williams is a good player, but I stand by my opinion that having two highly drafted recievers drafted back to back with your first pick is too much. Especially if one is picked #3 and the other #6.
> 
> I'd take Taylor, Winslow (I hate to say this -- he's a great player, but for some reason I don't want him), and I'd reach for Jackson at 6 before I'd take another reciever.
> 
> Call me crazy...


I know Winslow is slated to go high in the draft, but I think he's a reach. Again, tight end is another one of those positions where if you are going to draft one extremely high he better turn into something great. Winslow can't block and he has an attitude problem. Why he would go in the top 10 is beyond me.

What's wrong with taking two wide receivers in a row, if that position is a big weakness? Roy Williams is not just a good player, he's a special player. You've got to take the best possible player with your pick and a guy that will make your team better. I don't think Steven Jackson will ever have the impact on the league than Roy Williams will have.

This is probably a mute point anyway, because I can't see Williams dropping to number six.


----------



## MLKG

If Roy Williams is available I think it's a no brainer that we take him, but I don't think that will ever happen.

I want Sean Taylor. Our secondary has been so bad for so long, we have a chance to very solid at all 4 spots.

Although it probably doesn't matter for this year because knowing the luck of the Lions whoever we pick will break their leg in preseason.


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't think he'll be avaible at 6 either, but I still stand by not taking him or any other reciever at #6. All I have a problem with is salaries, nothing else. I'll leave it at that...

EDIT:
I do take that back about Winslow. I don't want him on our team period. I don't know the exact reason, I think he is going to be great, but I don't like how he potentially fits the Lions.


----------



## LionsFan01

The Lions don't need to draft another WR in the top 10. They just signed Tai Streets who is a capable #2 guy to play behind a healthy Charles Rogers. This also allows Az Hakim to move back into the slot where he is most effective. I think the best move would be to trade down and take Steven Jackson or stay put and take Kellen Winslow. We've all seen how big an impact Jeremy Shockey has had in New York and there's no reason Winslow can't do the same for Detroit. Shockey had the same problems Winslow does right now but that hasn't held him back. Winslow is a better receiver than Shockey is so I think he can be even better. If the Lions really want a WR grab someone like Rashaun Woods or Michael Clayton in the second or Derrick Hamilton in the third but not one in the first round.

Idealy I'd like to see them go with Winslow in the first, Perry in the second, and Dontarrius Thomas in the third.


----------



## jvanbusk

Tai Streets might be a 'capable' number two guy, but he would be a <b>great</b> number three guy. There really are no reasons I see being brought up that give any reason that Roy Williams wouldn't be a great pick. 

I reiterate, if you are going to take a tight end with the #6 pick, he damn well better know how to block. And K2's blocking is below average. If it's between Roy Williams and Kellen Winslow, I would be seriously disappointed if the Lions took K2.


----------



## LionsFan01

Once again, Jeremy Shockey's blocking wasn't anything special but he's worked on it since he got to the NFL and there's no reason Winslow can't do the same. This year's WR class is DEEP so put that together with the fact that the Lions aren't in dire need of a WR anymore and I see no reason to take a WR that high. They can still get someone like Rashaun Woods, Michael Clayton, or Michael Jenkins in the early second round. Any other draft, those guys would be a lock for the first round easily. Roy Williams is not a lock to be a superstar anyway. This past season there were questions about his desire for the game and his desire to continue working to get better. Sure he ran blazing 40 times but I think we all know how much those actually mean on the field.

I think a situation that would make everyone happy would be trading the #6 overall pick to the Patroits for the #21 and #32 overall picks and some later round picks if Sean Taylor is still available and the Patroits are game. They could get their WR at #21 with someone like Reggie Williams or Lee Evans and someone like Chris Perry or Ben Troupe at #32. Then in the second round they could focus on the defense.


----------



## froggyvk

To me it's a no-brainer: Take Sean Taylor, or if he's gone, trade down. Sean Taylor could easily be a Pro Bowl FS early in his career. Winslow is a good player, but as you said he's not a good blocker and worst of all: Attitude. I don't want him just because of that. If we could trade down to #12-15, and grab Steven Jackson, I would be satisifed.

I know I'm in the minority here but I hope Clarett wins his case and is allowed in. I would rather have him in Round 3 than Perry in Round 2. Sean Taylor, Karlos Dansby, and Maurice Clarett on Day 1 would be ideal IMO.


----------



## DetBNyce

> League officials have informed ProFootballCentral.com that the Pittsburgh Steelers are very worried that Miami Ohio QB Ben Roethlisberger will not be around for the eleventh pick, so they have contacted the Detroit Lions about their sixth pick in the Draft. The Detroit Lions have made no secret that they would like to trade their pick and the Pittsburgh Steelers have offered receiver Plaxico Burress along with their eleventh pick. Burress, whose contract ends after this season, doesn’t expect to be a Steeler next year and this would be an excellent fit for the Detroit Lions who are looking for someone to line up next to Charles Rogers. This trade will almost certainly be a lock for Pittsburgh to Draft Roethlisberger and would still allow Detroit to remain in the top 15 picks. Stay tuned to ProFootballCentral.com for more on this story!


----------



## LionsFan01

Wow...if the Lions could get Burress and the #11 pick I think that would be a huge steal. They could draft Jackson at #11 and go with someone like Dansby in the second round. I'd do that trade in a heartbeat if I were Detroit.


----------



## jvanbusk

As we inch closer and closer to the draft, I can't help but be excited. I really have no idea what we are going to do, unlike most years. There's about a million and two different ways we could go about this. 

I still think Roy Williams is the pick if he's available and we don't trade. His speed makes him more valuable than even Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## jvanbusk

*UPDATE*

http://www.mlive.com/lions/stories/index.ssf?/stories/lions/20040423chat_transcript.html

Tom Kowalski is stating that the Lions first choice is Roy Williams. If he is not available, <b>then</b> they will explore the trade down. If there are no takers for a trade then the pick will be either be Kellen Winslow or Sean Taylor (leaning more towards Winslow).

If the Lions do make a trade and pick up a 3rd round pick, that pick could be traded to the Dallas Cowboys for Larry Allen, offensive guard.


----------



## DetBNyce

Partied hard last night at Eastern Michigan U. and got home a 5 in the morning... Had a very good time and suprisingly I am up right now, I guess that's what draft excitement will do to you. I supposed the Lions will be making their pick in about an hour and a half.


----------



## MLKG

I wanted Sean Taylor, now that he's off the boards I say Roy Williams all the way. 

Can't really gor wrong with either Williams or Winslows talent, but Winslow is a nutcase.


----------



## MLKG

We trade down AND get Roy Williams! That works for me.


----------



## jvanbusk

Roy Williams is going to be great for this team. Plus, we have flexibility with those two second rounders.


----------



## MLKG

It'll be intersting to see if Millen is done. It might still be possible use both of those second rounders and trade up for Stephen Jackson or Kevin Jones.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> It'll be intersting to see if Millen is done. It might still be possible use both of those second rounders and trade up for Stephen Jackson or Kevin Jones.


I'd be happy with that. Moreso for KJ, but still happy with either.


----------



## froggyvk

Well, they traded both 2nd to Kansas City at #30 to take Kevin Jones. I was lobbying for a trade up to #20 for Steven Jackson but I can't complain.

Their draft board read coming into today
1. Roy Williams
2. Trade Down
3. Kellen Winslow
4. Sean Taylor

The Browns were trying to trade with NYG for Winslow so I guess they were surprised they didn't take him. Instead they traded with us, we got their 2nd round pick and the guy were were targeting all along.

Then we traded our 2nd and their 2nd to Kansas City for Kevin Jones, who was the #1 RB when he entered. I'm shocked he slipped so far. I think a 2nd and 3rd would have done it, which would have been nice because Ben Troupe will be there still in Round 2. Great job by M&M so far though getting us two top offensive weapons at their positions.

QB Joey Harrington
WR Charles Rogers
WR Roy Williams
RB Kevin Jones

Looks good to me! The Lions would have taken Roy Williams over Rogers had they both come out the same year. I'm very satisified with the day so far.

*EDIT:* This year's 2nd and 4th, and next year's 5th! GREAT JOB MATT MILLEN!


----------



## MLKG

I actually liked Kevin Jones more than Steven Jackson, awesome job.


----------



## froggyvk

Lions grab a solid LB with the Cleveland pick: Teddy Lehman from Oklahoma. He has won the Big 12 defensive player of the year award and Dick Butkus award as best linebacker. I almost wish we picked Ben Troupe and gave Joey an awesome outstanding supporting cast.

3rd round will still be tonight, and the Lions have a pick. Guys like Antwan Odom and Stuart S.-something (safety from Purdue - long last name) are falling.


----------



## froggyvk

Lions just took Keith Smith in the 3rd round when players along the likes of Will Poole and Matt Ware were still avaliable. Also, Sopongo or whoever from Hawaii was avaliable. I really think we could have done better with this pick, or trade it for OL Larry Allen.

Scouting Report:



> Regarded by many as the best deep coverage cornerback in the collegiate ranks … More often than not, opposing offensive coordinators planned their attack far away from Smith's territory … Did not allow a reception in 13 of his last 22 games … Also excelled in track during his prep days and with the Cowboys … In 47 games, he recorded 154 tackles (101 solos) with three sacks for minus-12 yards, seven stops for losses of 25 yards, two forced fumbles, a pair of blocked kicks, six interceptions and a school career record 69 pass deflections.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Lions just took Keith Smith in the 3rd round when players along the likes of Will Poole and Matt Ware were still avaliable. Also, Sopongo or whoever from Hawaii was avaliable. I really think we could have done better with this pick, or trade it for OL Larry Allen.


Keith Smith was actually projected as a second rounder. I hadn't heard of him, but I looked up some of his info and like what I read. Looks like he's a fast guy with great quickness. From McNeese St. he didn't get the pub other guys did, but he could turn out better.


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Keith Smith was actually projected as a second rounder. I hadn't heard of him, but I looked up some of his info and like what I read. Looks like he's a fast guy with great quickness. From McNeese St. he didn't get the pub other guys did, but he could turn out better.


Possibly like a Charles Tillman. I was shocked when the Bears took him in the second round because I had never heard of him. Hopefully Keith Smith will prove his worth as a 3rd rounder.


----------



## jvanbusk

Wrap up of the first day:

Roy Williams, WR, Texas Longhorns
Kevin Jones, RB, Virginia Tech Hokies
Teddy Lehman, LB, Oklahoma Sooners
Keith Smith, CB, McNeese St. "Who Cares"

Pretty solid draft if you ask me. Looks like we got three day one starters with this draft. I'm very excited over the prospects of our passing game. These guys are going to be able to stretch the defense and make big plays. And Kevin Jones should be a great running back. I'll admit I liked Steven Jackson a little more because of his hands out of the backfield, but I also like the speed Jones possesses. He's could break a couple big ones, especially running behind an improved line (see Damien Woody).

If this team plays well, and does what it should: dare I say playoffs? We've got so much more speed and athleticism all over the field than we had just two years ago. Also, I read Killer talking about how Dirty Davis put on some weight and is still flying around. Possibly replacement for Earl Holmes? 

Just look at our nucleus:

Joey Harrington
Charles Rogers
Roy Williams
Kevin Jones
Jeff Backus
Damien Woody
Stockar McDougle
Shaun Rogers
Boss Bailey
Teddy Lehman
Dre Bly

Tell me that isn't something to be excited about for the future....


----------



## froggyvk

Everything I am reading about Keith Smith I like! He has a solid attitude and I think will be a great backup corner for us. I too like the ideas of Joey Harrington throwing to Charles Rogers and Roy Williams. We could have the fastest WR duo in the league. And Kevin Jones out of the backfield? That's something we didn't have at all last year. He was a consistant 100 yard rusher at Virginia Tech. They didn't use him as a receiver, but he nearly doubled his total receptions on the season in his one bowl game, when they did throw to him (6, 10). Teddy Lehman is someone who fits the Pistons motto "Going to Work." This guy will just flat out come to play, every week.

It's too bad we don't have a fourth rounder because there are still some quality guys avaliable. Someone I still hope we pick up somehow is Isaac Sopoaga from Hawaii. He is a first or second round prospect and I can't believe he's slipped this far. Some team is going to get a real steal...

Look for Millen to make a couple "less meaningless" trades tomorrow. Something like shipping Scotty Anderson out for a 6th or 7th round pick. 










QB: Joey Harrington
WR: Charles Rogers
WR: Roy Williams
RB: Kevin Jones
TE: Casey Fitzsimmons

We have finally put targets all the way around Joey and it is time for him to break out. Scouts say your 3rd season in the West Coast offense is where you truly start to shine. Well we've got 2 of the Top 3 WR's in the draft the past two seasons combined, and a legitimate running back. Look for Joey to have a big season..._big_ season.

LT: Backus
LG: Woody
C: Raiola
RG: Allen (Trade?)
RT: McDougle

CB: Bly
CB: Bryant
FS: Marion
SS: Walker
OLB: Boss
OLB: Davis/Lehman
MLB: Holmes
DE: Hall
DE: Porcher
DT: Wilkenson
DT: Rogers

Yes...there are reasons to be excited in Detroit.


----------



## froggyvk

CNNSI:


> Williams and the Lions' first-round choice last season, Charles Rogers, should combine to give Joey Harrington a dangerous young receiving tandem to throw to. This is a great pick for the Lions at this point. The Lions had the worst offense in the NFL in '03. How can this not help? Yeah, the Lions still need a running game -- last season, they averaged 83.6 running yards a game, worst in the league -- but they picked up a second-round pick in swapping places with the Browns, so look for Detroit to look at some running backs there.
> 
> Trade, trade and trade again. The fourth straight one. The Lions stepped into this spot, swapping with the Chiefs, to get their second first-round pick. And what a pick. After grabbing wideout Roy Williams with the No. 7 overall selection, the Lions grabbed Jones, a speedy guy with great moves and strength to burn. They've upgraded their poor offense to good, or better. Wow. They're the leaders in the clubhouse as best draft so far.
> 
> We love the Lions' picks. They went with Lehman here, and you could almost hear the champagne corks popping in Detroit. This guy turns on the switch and never turns it off. He's relentless. Not as talented as some of the other linebackers, but he makes up for it with his high-revving motor. The Lions will love this guy, and so will Detroit fans.


ESPN:


> This was a surprise. The Lions made out like bandits, getting the Browns' second-round pick (No. 37) in order to move down a single spot. The tradeoff was they didn't get Winslow or a running back, but they did get a receiver to play opposite Charles Rogers and give them one of the best young wide receiving corps in the NFL.
> 
> This is shaping up to be a great draft for the Lions and beleaguered GM Matt Millen. After ignoring the running back position for WR Roy WIlliams with their first pick, they traded back into the first round to draft RB Kevin Jones, the second-rated back behind Steven Jackson in this class.


Corey Chavous: 


> On surprises: The first big surprise of the draft was Roy Williams falling to the Detroit Lions at No. 7. Pairing Williams with last year's No. 2 pick overall Charles Rogers could give the Lions one of the best receiving tandems in the history of the game if they both work hard enough. The Lions now have a ton of speed at receiver and two guys who'll compete for the No. 1 receiving spot, which should only make them better. Another surprise was St. Louis taking RB Steven Jackson. This move doesn't help the Rams take the step to the next level, which is what a veteran team should be trying to do.


Randy Mueller - CbsSportsline: 


> Detroit Lions (from Kansas City)
> The Lions desperately needed a back, and after passing on one earlier in the round, they made a bold move to go up and get Virginia Tech's Kevin Jones, the top back on our board. We love this move by the Lions, especially after they added Roy Williams earlier in the round. Joey Harrington has to be one happy quarterback.
> 
> Grade: A+


NFL.com:



> 7 Roy Williams WR Texas
> Vic Carucci's Analysis
> His stock was on a steady climb in the days leading up to the draft. I thought there was a possibility he could go as high as No. 2 to Oakland, but his joining the Lions makes perfect sense. He is an extremely disciplined route runner, which is the exact quality Steve Mariucci wants in a receiver in his horizontal passing game. Williams will definitely help make Joey Harrington a better quarterback
> 
> 30 Kevin Jones RB Virginia Tech
> Vic Carucci's Analysis
> You have to love what the Lions have done in this draft so far. They manuevered well to get a great receiver in Roy Williams with the seventh overall pick and made another impressive move by going up from the second round to get Kevin Jones, who some had rated as the best running back in the draft. His outside speed will be put to good use by Steve Mariucci.
> 
> 37 Teddy Lehman OLB Oklahoma
> Pat Kirwan's Analysis
> Lehman is a versatile outside linebacker that can also play inside. He has good first-step quickness, good key and diagnose and if he plays weakside linebacker in the 4-3 defense, he will have over 100 tackles once he becomes a starter. With Barrett Green gone, that could be sooner rather than later. The Lions are having a very good draft.
> 
> 73 Keith Smith CB McNeese State
> Gil Brandt's Analysis
> Smith is a "Yes, sir, no, sir," kind of guy thanks to his military background in Louisiana. He gained weight this past year and probably didn't play as well this year as he did last year.


ESPN: John Clayon 


> Winners
> Detroit Lions: Matt Millen is having his best offseason. He paid big money in free agency for guard Damien Woody and cornerback Fernando Bryant. He maneuvered in the draft aggressively, filling out the offense with wide receiver Roy Williams and halfback Kevin Jones.


Fox Sports:


> The Cardinals had bigger needs than receiver, but it's difficult to argue against their pick. Roy Williams, who went to Detroit at No. 7, has more high-end potential than Fitzgerald, but Fitzgerald is a safer selection. Fitzgerald and Anquan Boldin will make a fantastic combination and help Josh McCown become an effective NFL quarterback.
> 
> The Lions played their hand perfectly, forcing the Browns to give up the ridiculous price of a second-round pick to move up one spot so they could take tight end Kellen Winslow Jr. Even if the Lions had not traded down, they probably would have selected Williams ahead of Winslow.
> 
> Williams, the receiver from Texas, was a great value at the seventh pick. In time, it's going to be nearly impossible to defend him, Charles Rogers and Joey Harrington. In Williams and Virginia Tech's Kevin Jones, whom the Lions selected later in the first round, Detroit got the best receiver and running back in the draft. What a day.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lions 5th round pick:


Alex Lewis, LB...

ESPN comments:




> SELECTED BY DETROIT , ROUND 5, PICK 8, OVERALL PICK 140
> OLB | (5'11", 228, 4.54) | WISCONSIN | COLLEGE STATS
> Data from Scouts, Inc.
> 
> 
> Grade: 49
> Comments: Lewis is and upfield player with excellent bulk, strength, speed. Tough, physical, aggressive. Good pop at point of attack. Will jar a lot of balls loose. Best when turned loose upfield. Very good initial quickness. Explosive speed, closing burst as pass rusher. Excellent instincts, anticipation of snap when rushing passer. Short. Lacks instincts, football intelligence. Poor at reading keys. Takes false steps. Takes poor angles. Out of control at times, must be turned loose to be successful. Great speed, but merely a decent athlete. Too stiff in hips. Has trouble changing directions, turning and running. Will be limited in coverage in the NFL. Lewis took over the starting inside linebacker spot next to Jeff Mack as a senior in 2003. Lewis led the team in tackles for a loss and sacks in '03. Lewis is not as consistent as Mack against the run but is faster and a much bigger threat as a pass rusher. Lewis is rated higher than Mack and has a better chance of getting drafted because of his speed, burst and playmaking skills. Lewis is a poor man's Rosevelt Colvin with the upside to contribute as a rush linebacker in the right scheme. Lewis also should be a terrific special-teams player because of his size, toughness, power and speed.


----------



## DetBNyce

About Kevin Jones:




> The Daily Times: After the selection was announced, Jones ripped off his white shirt with vertical pink stripes and flexed his arms while the excited gaggle of people high-fived, cheered and shouted into the cameras: "Here’s the best running back in the league right here." ... When Chris Perry was picked ahead of him: "In the bathroom, I was bawling my eyes out," Jones said. "I was real frustrated, but I had no control over (the draft). Now, I have something to prove. I don’t know who the (starting running back) is, but I am going to start when I get there."


----------



## froggyvk

In a poll conducted by NFL.com, fans were asked "Which of the teams had the best Day One draft?"

The response was overwhelming. After 82,561 votes, the Lions got the nod from 34.9 percent of the voters. San Diego was next with 10.9 percent and New England was third with 9.2 percent.

Draft report cards: How the 32 teams fared, an article on CBS Sportsline. The Lions were the winners:



> Detroit Lions
> 
> Best pick: Getting Kevin Jones late in the first round is just what this team needs. He will be a star.
> 
> Questionable move: Surprisingly, there weren't any.
> 
> Steal: Second-round pick Teddy Lehman, a linebacker from Oklahoma, is going to be Pro Bowl player. Love the way he plays.
> 
> Overall grade: A+. Yes, Matt Millen deserves credit for this draft. They get a big-time receiver in Roy Williams, a star runner in Jones and fill some holes later on. This was a great draft.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> In a poll conducted by NFL.com, fans were asked "Which of the teams had the best Day One draft?"
> 
> The response was overwhelming. After 82,561 votes, the Lions got the nod from 34.9 percent of the voters. San Diego was next with 10.9 percent and New England was third with 9.2 percent.
> 
> Draft report cards: How the 32 teams fared, an article on CBS Sportsline. The Lions were the winners:


That's quite a prediction for Lehman, I hope he is though.


----------



## Brian.

This will be Harrington's make it or break it year in Detroit. In previous years he was young and didn't have a good supporting cast but that has all changed this off season. He will have one of the better WR corp by the end of the year and both the OL and the RB are improved. This team better win at least 8 or 9 games.


----------



## DetBNyce

Front page of ESPN.com, first story of the week, not bad at all...


----------



## froggyvk

Lions only A+ from MSNBC:



> A+
> 
> DETROIT: Lions president Matt Millen is starting to get the hang of this rebuilding thing. He opened the day with a sweet trade with Cleveland that allowed him to pick up a high second- round pick for only moving down one slot on the first round. That move netted him Texas wide receiver Roy Williams to team with last year's No. 1 choice, Charles Rogers. Then Millen got Kansas City's late first-round choice to take running back Kevin Jones of Virginia Tech, who is a classic West Coast-offense kind of player that fits perfectly into coach Steve Mariucci's plans. Then Millen bolsters the defense in the second round by using Cleveland's choice to take Oklahoma middle linebacker Teddy Lehman, who will add speed to a defense that is growing faster, and closes the day grabbing Keith Smith, a defensive back with potential from McNeese State. Add to that the free-agent acquisitions of offensive lineman Damian Woody and cornerback Fernando Bryant and you have a team on the rise


Click here.

Here's the ESPN.com article, Pasquarelli Gives praises.

Great article here on Kevin Jones.



> As he had earlier, Tom Jones said with disgust: "He's just going to have to make them pay. All those teams that passed on Kevin, he's going to prove them wrong and make them pay."
> 
> Tom Jones also expressed anger that teams had put so much weight on Kevin's "slow" 40-yard dash time (4.62) at the combine. He questioned the mechanics of the timing process and said Kevin had been clocked at a burnin' 4.25 by Virginia Tech's coaches.
> 
> "Watch the tapes," he said. "See how he runs away from people. See how no one catches him. Line up every running back in this draft. Kevin'll beat them all."





> When asked what he knew about the Lions' running backs, he said, "I don't know who the starter is, but I'm going to be the starter when I get there."
> 
> He added: "I'm happy to be a Lion. It's showtime now. The next Barry [Sanders] is here. Only bigger. And faster."
> 
> And with incredible motivation.
> 
> Referring to his status as the final running back tabbed in the first round, he said with attitude, "The last shall be first!"


Kevin Jones + Turf = Fast

One of our two offensive rookies are winning Rookie of the Year!


----------



## jvanbusk

Personally, I think Roy is going to be a better NFL player than Larry Fitzgerald. YAC is important, and Roy has a significant advantage in that regard. Fitz has the better hands of the two, but Roy can still catch the ball. I can't wait to watch our receivers. Haven't had this type of talent at wide receiver since Herman, Brett Perrimore, and Johnnie Morton.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lions Roster:

Roster as of April 28, 2004 


Looks like Kevin Jones picked up #34 and Roy #11.

I didn't know we signed Dainon Sydney. It's not a big signing, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## jvanbusk

Anybody know the status of Chris Cash? I'm beginning to be under the assumption that at the least he's going to miss a very significant portion of the season.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> I didn't know we signed Dainon Sydney. It's not a big signing, but it couldn't hurt.


Looks like we signed Rick Mirer too. I didn't even know he still played.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like we signed Rick Mirer too. I didn't even know he still played.


Apparently we cut Detmer also. Rick Mirer... hmm... I have no comment...


----------



## DetBNyce

Froggy...


----------



## Lope31

Blast it! My rating dropped to 3 stars. Oh well, I recall MLK is at 3 stars too so I'm in good company.

I'm honoured to say I have given the majority of Pistons posters 5 star ratings because not only are they the posts I agree with (lol) but out of all the boards ours is the most articulate and if rainman learned about the 'Shift'key I am sure our posts would win beauty contests!

:grinning:


----------



## PistonFAN81

kabi your still a 5 to me bud....


----------



## nmuman

Is there a way I can see the pictures that people post? Everytime it says "download 87 times" or whatever number it's just a box with a dot in the middle of it. There is nothing for me to click.


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Blast it! My rating dropped to 3 stars. Oh well, I recall MLK is at 3 stars too so I'm in good company.
> 
> 
> 
> :grinning:


You're back up to a 4 with the 5 star I just gave you.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> kabi your still a 5 to me bud....


Awww  


:laugh:


----------



## TheHeff

Damn sorry Kabi I thought I had already given you a 5 along time ago well anyways here is my 5 star for ya...just make sure you never jump ship for the raptors


----------



## PistonFAN81

hey does anyone have anything pics, or web sites about delfino?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=carlos+delfino&btnG=Search


----------



## Slasher

No offence or anything but I hope you guys lose Game #7 . That's because then the Raps can finally interview and offer John Hammond a good deal for our GM opening.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> No offence or anything but I hope you guys lose Game #7 . That's because then the Raps can finally interview and offer John Hammond a good deal for our GM opening.


Hammond already rejected you guys and whether you talk to him tomorrow or next week, he'd probaly still reject you.


----------



## Lope31

As the Raptors I would like to see what went on when they were talking to Julius Erving about the job. Now that could be fun.


----------



## Lope31

The following song is amazing...

"Crashing Down" - Sugarcult.


----------



## Lope31

Why does nobody post in here anymore!!!


----------



## jvanbusk

[rant]You know, I'm so sick and tired of hearing about this Mistake on the Lake - Boozer story. It's pretty obvious that both sides were trying to put themselves in the best possible situations, and there really was no looking out for one another. The NBA is a business and was treated like a business, get over it. Why can't we let the people from the Mistake on the Lake cover this story? Why do our sports radio stations have to talk about this? It was nice to talk about for one day, maybe two, but guess what I don't care anymore and I don't think many people from Detroit care either. Is it our attempt to wallow in the misery of the Mistake on the Lake? I'm all for ripping up the MotL, but it's a little ridiculous to talk about such an issue for the period it's been discussed. Can't we just get back to discussing how crappy the Indians are? I mean let's face it, the MotL Indians are the worst professional baseball team ever. Granted, they have had some success in the past few years, but take a look before then. They had a whole damn series of movies mocking their crappiness. They couldn't keep a hockey team in town, and although it was more because the owner was a scumbag they couldn't keep a football team in town. The MotL Cavs have been one of the worst proffessional franchises forever, and finally just started gaining some respectability by drafting their Boy Wonder. Do you honestly think that anyone would care in that city if they didn't have the annointed King James? So long story short, let's put this Boozer garbage on the back burner and start ripping on the Mistake on the Lake for reasons they have earned and should be ripped on for.[/rant]


----------



## Lope31

What are you interrupting my month long solo conversation for? :upset: 

:grinning: 

Finally signs of human life.


----------



## DetBNyce

Madden 05 comes out in less than a month.


----------



## jvanbusk

Remember tonight guys, batting 2nd and starting at catcher: Ivan Rodriguez. When was the last time the Tigers had a starter in the all-star game?

For that matter when was the last time the Tigers had two all-stars? (Carlos Guillen and Rodriguez)


----------



## DetBNyce

1988 -- Alan Trammel, 1991 -- Cecil Fielder...


----------



## PistonFAN81

Pudge was awesome. It was great to see that a tiger did so great at the all star game. How come guillen didn't get to play though? I don't really like Madden. I like the espn series actually


----------



## thrillhouse

i saw pudge get the triple, that was pretty sweet. i didnt realize that guillen didnt play, that sucks


----------



## Lope31

Well my girlfriend is ****en crazy.


----------



## DetBNyce

The Lions have signed 7th round pick Kelly Butler (OL), Kevin Jones, and Teddy Lehman. All that is left is Alex Lewis and Roy Williams.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> The Lions have signed 7th round pick Kelly Butler (OL), Kevin Jones, and Teddy Lehman. All that is left is Alex Lewis and Roy Williams.


Thought I read they signed Lewis as well. And what about Keith Smith?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Thought I read they signed Lewis as well. And what about Keith Smith?


They could have signed Lewis, but I didn't read it anywhere. And yea, I did overlook Smith.

Didn't rookies report today?


----------



## DetBNyce

*Rogers out to shoulder a big season*




> The Lions’ first practice had ended, and Charles Rogers had an odd, satisfied, almost smug grin.
> 
> “I had a flip on my shoulder,” said Rogers, after Saturday morning’s indoor workout that featured his diving pass reception. “When I had to go for a ball and did a little rollover.”
> 
> Coach Steve Mariucci rolled his eyes, not smug at all. Mariucci was obviously relieved.
> 
> “I watched him get up, I watched him throw the ball back with his right arm, that was good,” Mariucci said later. “Then I watched all the way until he was back behind to see whether he was going to do one of these, you know.”
> 
> Mariucci moved his arm and shoulder — the flexing a man might do to test a just healed shoulder.
> 
> All was OK.
> 
> Rogers had made one of his trademark catches in this first session. He had made it, and the landing tested his right collarbone. It was the right collarbone that he had broken last year, in his rookie season, after just five professional games.
> 
> “When a guy gets hurt, there’s a point when you come back and you test that injury, whether it’s a knee or a bruise, you test it,” Mariucci said.
> 
> “So that was probably good for him, to learn that, ‘Hey, I can roll over on my shoulder, and it held up.’ ”


All looks good with Chuck's shoulder so far.


----------



## DetBNyce

Full Article 




> Linebacker Boss Bailey's routine knee surgery wasn't so routine after all.
> 
> 
> Bailey will be out of the Lions' lineup indefinitely after undergoing arthroscopic surgery on his right knee Wednesday in Athens, Ga. The surgery was performed by Dr. Mixon Robinson, who had repaired Bailey's knee in 2000 while he played for Georgia.
> 
> 
> "Dr. Robinson found when he went in there, there was a little more damage to his knee than our MRI first indicated," coach Steve Mariucci said. "He repaired the damage and -- in communicating with our doctors here -- they all feel it's in his best interest to rest and take the weight off his knee for a matter of several weeks. Then there will be a rehab period after that."
> 
> 
> Mariucci said there wasn't a projected return date for Bailey, who started every game at strong-side linebacker as a rookie in 2003 and is considered one of the team's best young players. The Lions' reluctance to set a return date leads to speculation he could miss most or all of the regular season.


It pretty much sucks for us to lose our young stud LB because: 1. It may stunt his progression and 2. It's our weakest and thinnest position on the field.


----------



## jvanbusk

Back in Ann Arbor, ready to return to posting on this board.


----------



## jvanbusk

MSU lost to Rutgers?!?!?!  

Un-freaking-believable. :laugh:


----------



## Brian.

I didn't get to see much of the U of M game but it seems like Chad Henne didn't do to bad for being a true freshmen. Braylon had 2 TD's its obviously early but he should be considered a heisman candidate.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I didn't get to see much of the U of M game but it seems like Chad Henne didn't do to bad for being a true freshmen. Braylon had 2 TD's its obviously early but he should be considered a heisman candidate.


Could have easily been three as well. Instead, the refs marked the ball on the 3 inch line.


----------



## froggyvk

The teams were a lot closer than the score indicated. Michigan forced 8 Miami turnovers which led to 30 of Michigan's 43 points. Miami's only TD was set up on a nice return (though 2 obvious blocks in the back were not called). Michigan's defense did a nice job forcing turnovers, but the Total Yards on offense were just about even.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> MSU lost to Rutgers?!?!?!
> 
> Un-freaking-believable. :laugh:


 

It's going to be a loooong year...


----------



## DetBNyce

Although I wasn't an advocate of taking Williams at #7 earlier, now I am glad that we did. With Chuck now hurt we will need someone to step up and be our #1 guy and Roy looks to be up to the part. I was very impressed with the rookies Sunday afternoon.



> Now, that's the good news. And before we get to the really bad news -- the potential season-ending injury to wide receiver Charles Rogers, and the potentially long injury to cornerback Dre' Bly -- let us keep this happy feeling alive for a few more paragraphs.
> 
> 
> Because there was a moment Sunday, a moment you should mark down and tuck away. It came in the second quarter, when not much else was happening, when the late-summer heat was coming hard off Lake Michigan and fans were counting the minutes to halftime and something cold to drink. Harrington dropped back and hurled a long pass toward the right sideline. Rookie Roy Williams, the target of that pass, had one man on him and another coming over to help. Suddenly, Williams left his feet, and, between the defenders, stuck his right arm out, palmed the ball to bring it to a stop, flicked it back loose across his air space, then caught it again with both hands as he fell to the grass and rolled upright.
> 
> 
> "Aw, that was lucky," he would later call it, sheepishly, but it was anything but. Players left their feet on the sidelines -- Lions players, even some Bears players -- and shook their heads in disbelief. The audible gasp from the Chicago crowd told you all you needed to know: There was magic in that moment, undeniable, physical magic, even to partisan fans, even to those who wanted to dismiss it. It was some catch. It was a hell of a catch. And it was as if someone plugged in the Lions and threw a switch.
> 
> 
> Not since Barry Sanders scampered for a long gain the first time he touched an NFL ball has there been something so newly tantalizing, something that could turn Detroit football fans into wildly excitable boys every Sunday.
> 
> 
> "That's what they pay me to do," Williams said. "Catch the ball."
> 
> 
> The magic, apparently, he proves for free. That 26-yard reception wasn't just a catch, it was part of a performance, his third grab of the day. His first was a sweet clothesline pass down the middle, the kind many rookies would miss. He gathered it in over his shoulder without breaking stride and picked up 27 yards. He would finish the day with four catches and 69 yards. That's not counting the 16 yards he earned his team when cornerback R.W. McQuarters nearly tackled him in the end zone, drawing pass interference to prevent a touchdown.
> 
> 
> "We saw you trash-talking with McQuarters after that," Williams was told in the locker room afterward. "What were you saying to one another?"
> 
> 
> "Oh, you know, I asked him how long he's been in the league, he said seven years, I told him good job, stuff like that."
> 
> 
> He smiled. He was lying.
> 
> 
> "What did you really say?"
> 
> 
> *After I gave him a hard shove," Williams said, "he was like, 'You don't know me, homey.' And I said, 'Well, you don't know me, neither. But you're gonna get to know me.' "
> 
> 
> You know what they call that?
> 
> 
> What we've been waiting for, that's what they call it.*


http://www.freep.com/sports/lions/mitch13e_20040913.htm


----------



## MLKG

Yeah, Roy is a stud.

I was hoping we would get Sean Taylor, but then after he went off the board I couldn't believe Roy actually fell to us, I thought he was the best receiver in the draft and thought it was a no brainer pick, I couldn't believe it when Cleveland actually wanted to trade up a spot to take Winslow- we would have taken Roy anyway.


----------



## jvanbusk

I was wondering if you guys (supporting members) would be interested in this. I know there's talk on this thread, but would you be interested if I set up a Detroit Lions board on the Personal Forums section of basketballboards.net? I know there's a few Lions fans and I thought it would be cool. The only thing is that to access these forums you have to be a supporting member. Do you think there would be enough interest?

jvanbusk
DetBNyce
Mike Luvs KG
Brian
Midnight_Marauder
froggyvk

Those are the 6 of us I know, and I'm sure other NFL fans would chime in on a Lions board with what they think too. I think it would be neat, but what do you guys think, would it be worth it?


----------



## Tom

why'd you guys cut Luke Staley? :laugh: 

Who's your favorite current Piston? Sheed

Who's your favorite all-time Piston? Dantley

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team? First title team

and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team? Since 1983


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I was wondering if you guys (supporting members) would be interested in this. I know there's talk on this thread, but would you be interested if I set up a Detroit Lions board on the Personal Forums section of basketballboards.net? I know there's a few Lions fans and I thought it would be cool. The only thing is that to access these forums you have to be a supporting member. Do you think there would be enough interest?
> 
> jvanbusk
> DetBNyce
> Mike Luvs KG
> Brian
> Midnight_Marauder
> froggyvk
> 
> Those are the 6 of us I know, and I'm sure other NFL fans would chime in on a Lions board with what they think too. I think it would be neat, but what do you guys think, would it be worth it?


Yes...


----------



## Brian.

Sounds like a good idea. I think it would be cool if the forum covered all of Detroit sports minus the pistons obivously.


----------



## jvanbusk

http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=219

Come check it out guys....


----------



## jvanbusk

Actually, upon further review I believe anybody can post on a personal forum. It's only that supporting members can have one. So everybody is welcome (non-supporting members alike). Come join the discussion.

It's for talk of the Lions, Red Wings, Tigers, and everything else Detroit/Michigan.


----------



## froggyvk

I would definitely post there.


----------



## DetBNyce

Fellas, ladies, and fans of all teams. With training camp about 2 weeks away I was looking to make a thread on how we compare to other teams in the NBA and more importantly in our division and the Eastern Conference. I was hoping I could get a couple volunteers to do a team here and there. You could pick whatever team you would like to compare us against. 

There was a thread made in the Nets forum just like this, that I can't seem to find right now. Basically you just compare the starters, the bench, coach, and whatever else you feel necessary. Even doing one team would be a big help. 

Thanks.

EDIT: Okay, I found the thread and it's not as much work as I thought it would be, but it's still quite a bit. Any feedback on whether you would like to volunteer to do a team would be good.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48159&highlight=team


----------



## Lope31

Hey Det, I'd do some teams. The Raptors for sure and probably more. What would you want? Just the pictures breaking down the positions? More?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Hey Det, I'd do some teams. The Raptors for sure and probably more. What would you want? Just the pictures breaking down the positions? More?


Whatever you'd like to do. Ideally there would at least be pictures for the starters along with maybe a short analysis on the matchups (or not) and then conversations about how we match up with those teams.

A spark in the conversation is the main goal of the supposed thread as well as for references.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Whatever you'd like to do. Ideally there would at least be pictures for the starters along with maybe a short analysis on the matchups (or not) and then conversations about how we match up with those teams.
> 
> A spark in the conversation is the main goal of the supposed thread as well as for references.


Excellent, well I just got back from school and have to work tonight so I don't think I'd be able to get any done today but I'll let you know


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent, well I just got back from school and have to work tonight so I don't think I'd be able to get any done today but I'll let you know


You don't necessarily have ot start today or tomorrow, there is no deadline per say, it was just something I wanted to do. If enough people get involved we can get it done before the year begins , if not we can do it throughout the year at our own pace.

Do one team or do ten, anything is appreciated.


----------



## jvanbusk

Damn slave-driver.

Honestly, if you need help let me know what I can do.


----------



## creartbdible

Who's your favorite current Piston? BILLUPS

Who's your favorite all-time Piston? Man yall might call me crazy for this one but I used to go nuts when Theo Ratliff was a piston. I was a Theo Ratliff FAN. :yes: 

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team? 89-90

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the Pistons? A hardcore fan since 1996. If you live in Detroit you gotta root for the home teams (Ima TB BUCS FAN THOUGH)


----------



## bballlife

This team is nicely put together. 

Defending champs adding McDyess and Delfino, and with Darko progressing, this team is my favorite to win it all right now.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I'm with the Pistons to win the championship this yr :yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Who's your favorite current Piston?
Ben Wallace 

Who's your favorite all-time Piston?
Joe Dumars 

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?
1989-1990

and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?
Since I remember i always like Pistons maybe not my favorite but yep the #2.*


----------



## DetBNyce

The good ole Green n' White finds another way to help out the Maize n Blue...


----------



## Lope31

Maize? That's the best colour I've heard all day. 

Haha, note the "U" in colo*u*r. :grinning:

I bought the new Eminem CD a few days ago and think it's pretty sweet. The track "Like Toy Soldiers" is wild.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Who's your favorite current Piston?
Ben Wallace 

Who's your favorite all-time Piston?
Ben Wallace 

Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?
2003-2004

and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?
Since Big Ben was on the team. Wen I had my afro, they used to call me ben wallace wen I was in like 9th grade*


----------



## DetBNyce

Looks like we've finally found our guy to replace Barry in Kevin Jones. The way he's running now really makes me wonder what the coaching staff was thinking when they split the carries between the backs and why we weren't running the ball a lot more.


----------



## Lope31

Let's get this forum rolling! 

What do you think of my new digs?


----------



## DetBNyce

What does Lope stand for? I think I know why you have the #31 behind your name?

And I think that Pistons "cartoon" sucks...


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> What does Lope stand for? I think I know why you have the #31 behind your name?
> 
> And I think that Pistons "cartoon" sucks...


It's quite obvious you missed the, uhhh, significance of the cartoon. It's abstract! It's beautiful. I could sit at home and watch the Interplanetary Pistons all day and never ever get bored!!!

Episode 2 is the best! They just released Episode 3 and 4 recently and they aren't so good but the first two are brilliant! Rasheed Wallace is such a head band flingin', joke sayin', world savin' mofo. 

I say you give them another chance because they are the best thing the internet has to offer  



Lope is just a nickname from up here in Canadar that friends of mine gave me during a basketball game a few years ago. Originally it was Antelope but that is much too long to type or say so it evolved down to just Lope. 

I wear 31 on my high school team and Darko is, well of course a HOFer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

http://www.indystar.com/articles/2/201824-4472-179.html


If anyone is going to the game on Dec. 25, I might be willing to buy you a "Indiana Subs vs. Detroit Thugs" t-shirt.


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> http://www.indystar.com/articles/2/201824-4472-179.html
> 
> 
> If anyone is going to the game on Dec. 25, I might be willing to buy you a "Indiana Subs vs. Detroit Thugs" t-shirt.



Am I the only one that doesn't get the Thugs reference? The Thugs are all serving suspensions right now.


----------



## P33r~

^:laugh: 

Those two lawyers making those shirts should go back to defending murderers and rapists on death row. 

They must have gotten the thug part mixed around?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't get the Thugs reference? The Thugs are all serving suspensions right now.


I believe it's because Ben Wallace started (and continued) an altercation, and the Detroit fans escalated it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> ^:laugh:
> 
> 
> They must have gotten the thug part mixed around?


No, they are referring to Ben Wallace and probably John Greene (to a lesser extent).

Anyway, is anyone going to the game? We can discuss delivery.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

delete post


----------



## nmuman

^^^^^^^^^^^

What is that smell?

Oh its just you.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> What is that smell?
> 
> Oh its just you.


Like it? Do I have a fresh spring morning scent, or a lumberjack musk? :groucho: :wlift:


----------



## nmuman

More like something that rhymes with Bass and looks like trash.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> More like something that rhymes with Bass and looks like trash.


face? case? lace? brace? grace? trace? mase? days? case? haste? pace? race? vase?

I don't think any of those have a particular scent.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I'm going to be in Detroit this week.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm going to be in Detroit this week.


You'll be ok if you stay out of the city and stick to the suburbs......why you comin up here anyways?


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> 
> 
> You'll be ok if you stay out of the city and stick to the suburbs......why you comin up here anyways?



What would happen if he went into the city?

It would be horrible to go to a world class restaurant, museum or theatre wouldn't it?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if he went into the city?
> 
> It would be horrible to go to a world class restaurant, museum or theatre wouldn't it?


An outsider not knowing his way around Detroit? That equals disaster


Why do you think Dombrowski takes potential Tigers to Oakland airport and not metro?


----------



## nmuman

I'm curious as to why you think this would be a disaster? Do a lot of people get mugged downtown? I would be willing to bet that downtown is just as safe as most suburbs. 

Do you have actual facts to back up your claims?

Or are you just being lead blindly around like the rest of the sheep that believe everything in the media?


----------



## DetBNyce

Yup, downtown actually is a safe place to be. Detroit as a whole, sadly, is pretty bad with people dying (killed) what seems like everyday.

I myself am a former Detroiter.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> I'm curious as to why you think this would be a disaster? Do a lot of people get mugged downtown? I would be willing to bet that downtown is just as safe as most suburbs.
> 
> Do you have actual facts to back up your claims?
> 
> Or are you just being lead blindly around like the rest of the sheep that believe everything in the media?


I go to 20 Tigers home games a year...Dont tell me that Detroit is all good....its not...I get asked 10 times on average a night for money from crackheads, or a group of people just wanting to say "wassup" to me and my wife(and they dont look too friendly)..and this is just going from Comerica to the parking structure next to the Fox.....And make sure you take the roads that lead right to 94....if you dont you gonna catch a bad one.....Yeah that is my facts to back it up....I understand that it is getting better down there.....it is still a loooooooong ways away.....and tell me why Dombrowski takes free agents to Oakland airport and not Metro?...I got love for you nmuman I am just saying dont go to Detroit unless you know exactly where you are going......you see where I am coming from?


----------



## nmuman

I do, you are just EXTREMELY exaggerating the circumstances.

10 times? C'mon! 

I had season tickets in 2000 which included parking structure passes and I had never once met or ran into ONE crackhead.

The reason they fly into Oakland is because that is where all the private jets are held for all the big wigs in the area. No "free agent" is going to fly in on a commercial flight. Plus its a lot closer to Troy (my hometown) where they eventually take them to wine and dine them at The Capital Grille @ The Somerset Collection.


----------



## Lope31

I watch the Detroit local news and boy is it messed up. I live in a little Ontario city and there is a murder like once every 3 or 4 years. I find it hard to believe that you'd get killed as soon as you set foot in a bad part, but I wouldn't go and try it to prove my point. The news I bet helps to form the wack image people have of Detroit but when do they ever show segments on people NOT shooting people?

"Hello, local 4 viewers, here I am standing with PacersguyUSA who witnessed this mornings not-murder. Earlier in the day Darko Milicic walked to the grocery store, and was fine. The non-shooter has not been identified and probably won't. Darko Milicic only suffers from hurt confidence but doctors think that was from a previous incident."

:angel:


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't necessarily have ot start today or tomorrow, there is no deadline per say, it was just something I wanted to do. If enough people get involved we can get it done before the year begins , if not we can do it throughout the year at our own pace.
> 
> Do one team or do ten, anything is appreciated.


I'm gonna do some more.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Kevin Jones:*

222 car, 1061 yds, 4.8 ypc, 5 TD's

*Roy Williams:*

50 rec, 755 yds, 15.1 ypc, 7 TD's

*L. Fitzgerald:*

55 rec, 744 yds, 13.5 ypc, 8 TD's

*Stephen Jackson:*

100 car, 496, 5.0 ypc, 2 TD's

*Keary Colbert:*

45 rec, 715, 15.9 ypc, 5 TD's

*Sean Taylor:*

71 tackles, 2 FF, 4 INT, 1 sack, 0 TD's

We had a pretty good convo going on about the draft a while back and i just thought I'd post the stats of some of the players.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I think that Kevin Jones was a steal....if the draft were to happen again he would be a top 5 pick this year easily.....


----------



## Sánchez AF

If someone want use this Ben Wallace avatar feel free to do it...

I have the same photo in Poster in my Room !


----------



## Lope31

Happy New Year!!!

My 14 year old van broke while I was DDing


----------



## Lope31

Det, I see you've gone the way of Paint to make your avatar. I must say it's a quite pretty. :grinning:


----------



## DetBNyce

Yea, I used a couple last year, but I've been inspired by a couple people to use paint again. Congrats on 5000 posts.

EDIT: Oh and good look on you laying out the game threads.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Yea, I used a couple last year, but I've been inspired by a couple people to use paint again. Congrats on 5000 posts.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and good look on you laying out the game threads.


Oh hey I didn't even know I had 5000. I knew I was getting close. I also didn't know I was a moderator until I read your thread welcoming me. So det, what am I having for supper?


----------



## Lope31

Let me brag...

Today my basketball team beat the reigning Northern Ontario champions by 15 points! Yahoo, that gives us 4 games in a row (2 season, 2 tournament) and brings our record up to a still bad but reasonable 4-6. Five more games left of the season and if we win just one of them we finish 5-10, which is better than we've done in the last three years. My team is finally clicking, and although the team we played today was without there best player and member of the Ontario U17 team we still won 47-32. I even led my team in scoring and got my season high with 15 points!

It feels good to have a 4 game winning streak going, we head out of town tomorrow for the weekend for another tournament and hopefully we can rough up some teams there. As of right now we are tied for fourth but that includes two losses to the third place team because our football players were hurt (our football team one the Northern Ontario championship so we had to wait to get them back in basketball form).

My last out of town tournament as a high school better be a good one.


----------



## Lope31

I am gonna be in Detroit tomorrow for that big car show! Wahoo.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> I am gonna be in Detroit tomorrow for that big car show! Wahoo.


What's going on with your team?


----------



## jvanbusk

Any chance someone could resize this picture so I can use it as an avatar?


----------



## MLKG

.


----------



## jvanbusk

Thank you much.


----------



## jvanbusk

Daniel Horton has been suspended indefinately by the Michigan basketball team as a result of the recent charges brought against him.


----------



## jvanbusk

Somewhat big news coming out of Alabama today. The Michigan State football program has been accused of offering money to a top high school recruit, along with 3 other SEC schools. It dates a few years back, but still between this and Ohio State I don't like where this is headed. I don't want to see the Big Ten become the SEC.


----------



## Lope31

Anybody here play Counterstrike: Source, or Unreal Tournament 2004?


----------



## madman

YOU STOLE OUR THREAD :upset:


----------



## Lope31

Alright yes we did, but we didn't do it recently...

07-16-2002 01:22 PM

Was the time of the first post in this thread.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> What's going on with your team?



*coughs* KABI *coughs*


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> Alright yes we did, but we didn't do it recently...
> 
> 07-16-2002 01:22 PM
> 
> Was the time of the first post in this thread.


Which is almost a year before the first post in the Raptors thread.

Therefore, if anybody stole a thread it wasn't the Pistons board. 

Seems like everybody takes ideas from this trendy place (Toronto, Indiana) without crediting the original. It's cool though.


----------



## Lope31

Hey froggy, I think you should be in charge of this...
Detroit KVBL team 





> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> *coughs* KABI *coughs*


Well, we suck again, my minutes have taken a hit because our coach is trying to "develop our young guys" so I get yanked when I miss a shot to watch our 15 year olds try to fend for themselves against the best players in the city. This weekend we look forward to getting our asses kicked by the best team in Ontario, according to hooplife.ca, Henry Carr. There are also a few teams from North Carolina making the trip to play in a tournament we have going on this weekend.

It's gonna be tough and if I don't play more than 9 minutes this game I am going to cry.


----------



## Lope31

Yippee, the tournament has come and gone and we lost and won. The thing is I started playing more and cracked 20 points for the first time all year and third time ever. I got 20 points dead on (including a plus minus of around 30!). I just satarted jacking more because my career is over anyway, might as well start taking it to the whole and I'm hitting well above 500 anyway. Probably because I don't do the whole "jumpshot" thing. I like layups and free throws 

Feels good to back, I am killing it. Speaking of which Zeljko Rebracca was killing it a few games ago as well. 

19 points and 16 boards on January 29th!


----------



## jvanbusk

The new layout....

What do you guys think so far?

Knowing that it is not although way finished, I am very pleased. I like some of the new features associated with the software upgrade, and I'm really digging the new server. It's going to take some getting used to, but a big thank you to the staff (atleast from me).


----------



## Brian.

jvanbusk said:


> The new layout....
> 
> What do you guys think so far?
> 
> Knowing that it is not although way finished, I am very pleased. I like some of the new features associated with the software upgrade, and I'm really digging the new server. It's going to take some getting used to, but a big thank you to the staff (atleast from me).


Some pretty neat stuff happening. If you wander over to the bulls forum you will see some of the other new stuff. Every teams forum will be in their colors with links to team pages. This coupled with the new server will make this years championship run even more enjoyable.


----------



## Lope31

Definitly a big thanks, the server is great.


----------



## Lope31

The origin of the name Lope, posted on this very site on June 6th, 2002.



> They call me the Antelope because of the way I drive to the net.


Check it out. 

I'm pretty sure whatever this forum was posted in is now defunked, because it doesn't seem like a College topic.


----------



## Lope31

I had no where else to post this so I will put it here...










I think this is an awesome pic...maybe it's the combination of Shaq's face and then Wallace's face, but there is something about it that gives me even more confidence knowing that miami can't beat us. It's symbolical.


----------



## jvanbusk

Just thought I would let everyone know that I'm still alive.

In the past year, I've completed another year of schooling, drank too many beers, and watched entirely too much Pistons, Lions, Tigers, and Red Wings.

Anyways, go Pistons!

And, Go Tigers! (What a run, huh?)


----------



## Brian.

jvanbusk said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know that I'm still alive.
> 
> In the past year, I've completed another year of schooling, drank too many beers, and watched entirely too much Pistons, Lions, Tigers, and Red Wings.
> 
> Anyways, go Pistons!
> 
> *And, Go Tigers! (What a run, huh?)*


Best record in baseball...


----------



## Lope31

jvanbusk said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know that I'm still alive.
> 
> In the past year, I've completed another year of schooling, drank too many beers, and watched entirely too much Pistons, Lions, Tigers, and Red Wings.
> 
> Anyways, go Pistons!
> 
> And, Go Tigers! (What a run, huh?)


Hey, still alive huh? Good to hear. I'm sure you were at least a little bit happy to see that if any team were to take down the Wings it would be a Canadian one. I know I was. . Stick around.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

jvanbusk said:


> But, man, can you imagine lining Roy Williams up opposite Charles Rogers? Our passing game would be awesome,


Oh ouch...I loving going through old posts...I thought the same thing to be honest


----------



## STUCKEY!

I never posted in this thread before so here it goes ,alittle late but oh well :cheers:

Who's your favorite current Piston?
Rasheed Wallace
Who's your favorite all-time Piston?
Rasheed Wallace
Of all-time, which is your favorite Pistons team?
2003-2004
and...

Roughly, how long have you been a fan of the team?
Since I went to a piston game in January 04 when they beat the knicks.


----------



## DetBNyce

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2475461



> EAST LANSING, Mich. -- Shannon Brown will keep his name in the NBA draft and skip his senior season at Michigan State, the shooting guard said Thursday.
> 
> Brown, who averaged 17.2 points, 4.4 rebounds and 2.7 assists last season, was regarded as an early second-round pick or late first-round pick. But following strong workouts, he is a projected first-round pick.
> 
> Brown worked out for the New Jersey Nets, the New York Knicks, the Philadelphia 76ers, the Indiana Pacers, the Boston Celtics, the Memphis Grizzlies and the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Brown said he got positive feedback, but no guarantee he'll be a first-round pick in the June 28 draft.


----------



## STUCKEY!

My new avatar is awesome!


----------



## TheHeff

:laugh: Yeah it is

Hey can we get this thread stickied?


----------



## DetBNyce

TheHeff said:


> :laugh: Yeah it is
> 
> Hey can we get this thread stickied?


 :wiz:


----------



## STUCKEY!

DetBNyce said:


> :wiz:


You are magical! Make my wishes come true!


----------



## DTigre

What's this thread mostly about? I'm too lazy too read through all of it.


----------



## STUCKEY!

I dunno lol


----------



## TheHeff

well before the lions, tigers forums you could post bout em here. Really MSU n UofM **** was in here too. Then anything goin on in the local area, elections, events, or just random everyday bull****. Thanks for stickyn it DetBNyce :cheers:


----------



## TheHeff

hey i haven't seen ne1 eles postin in the world cup forum n don't know if ne1 eles is even followin it at all. I most likely wouldn't if i wasnt in europe, but alas....ne ways that states lost the first game 3-0 to czech republic n looked like ****, but tied Italy 1-1 tonight playing up 11 on 10 for 10 mins then going down to 9 men v Italys 10 for almost the whole second half n i feel rather cheated they didn't win cause they looked the better of the 2 teams to me. This leaves the states with an outside chance of gettin to the next round. If you follow or are interested at all visit the world cup forum on bbb.net here.
BBB world cup forum


----------



## Lope31

I've been watching a bit of the World Cup, the Brazil game is on in the other room as we speak. I managed to catch England's game last weekend, and I watched Ghana and the States play yesterday too. I can't watch any during the week because I work all day. 

I'm going for England pretty much since Canada or Scotland didn't qualify. I gotta represent for my few English grandparents.


----------



## STUCKEY!

I dunno about you guys but soccer bores me so much... Thats just my opinion though.
My Dancing sheed avatar is my greatest yet :cheers:


----------



## TheHeff

SHEED! said:


> I dunno about you guys but soccer bores me so much... Thats just my opinion though.
> My Dancing sheed avatar is my greatest yet :cheers:


Yeah i use to hate soccer, but if you wanna hold a conversation in europe its an easy subject. I hate club soccer, but am enjoying the world cup...i kinda watched it then i was younger, but not so much. NE ways it's no Basketball or Football or baseball or track n field or lol naw i don't really like it but the world cup lets me get behind someone us americans lol.


----------



## bball2223

Do we make it 3-0 tonight?


----------



## jvanbusk

bball2223 said:


> Do we make it 3-0 tonight?


My guess is 2-1.

By the way, this thread is a real blast from the past.

On a sidenote, what is it going to take to turn the Tigers season around? I thing we need a couple big games from the pitching staff.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I don't know what will turn us around. Right now I have no confidence in the pitching staff, the lineup is hit or miss on any given night, and the defense has been subpar. I think that the Tigers will get their feet under them by midseason and hit a stride, come on strong late... but they need to maintain a near-.500 record until that point or it won't be enough.


----------



## bball2223

ChrisWoj said:


> I don't know what will turn us around. Right now I have no confidence in the pitching staff, the lineup is hit or miss on any given night, and the defense has been subpar. I think that the Tigers will get their feet under them by midseason and hit a stride, come on strong late... but they need to maintain a near-.500 record until that point or it won't be enough.


The pitching is up there with the worst in the league right now. Our offense is so inconsistent because they simply have to score 8-10 runs a night for us to win right now. That is asking way too much. We need to make a deal for a pitcher.


----------



## jvanbusk

The pitching has got to improve. I mean Verlander, 1-6 with a 6+ ERA? C'mon now, what's up with that? This has been one strange start to the season. There is so much talent on the team, it's disappointing.


----------



## DerangedDisco

I am not sure what can be done to improve the Tigers. Based on stats alone, the pitching is really terrible, but from all the games that I have watched, it seems to me that it is usually one aweful inning that ruins the starting pitcher. There have been many times this year where Verlander has looked great for 5+ innings, before he simply falls apart and gives up 5 runs. There has to be something mental to that in my opinion.

In terms of the hitting, at least we are starting to turn things. It still makes no sense that Cabrera has such a poor average, when he has been such a consistent hitter throughout his career.

On the bright side, our division is not doing very well, and we are amazingly only 3.5 games out of the lead. Considering the length of the season, I am not at all worried about the Tigers making up this deficit.


----------

